# The Sacred Cow of Homosexuality



## Ser Prize (Oct 24, 2021)

It's well documented that many a kiwi-nigger are aware of the pitfalls of tranny bullshit and the ever creeping progressive agenda. As they should be. But I've noticed that if you ever bring up how the push for gay acceptance was just like current day troon-pushing a lot of people start getting really anxious. 

Why is that? Why is homoexuality being inherently good and normal where people draw the line?


----------



## DumbDude42 (Oct 24, 2021)

why do people simp for fags? the men who do it are probably fags themselves, the women who do it are feminists who see fags as allies in their war against men.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Oct 24, 2021)

> But I've noticed that if you ever bring up how the push for gay acceptance was just like current day troon-pushing a lot of people start getting really anxious.


Initially, it wasn't. Gay pride parades were, initially, about showing that gays weren't flaming faggots salivating after male ass, but ordinary, everyday people. They wanted acceptance. Modern troon ideology demands that society capitulate to their every insane demand and, above all else, massage their delicate egos and never do anything to hurt their feelings.



> Why is that? Why is homosexuality being inherently good and normal where people draw the line?


I've a couple schools of thought here.

My first thought is because troonism is where the freak flag can truly fly. As much as troonism has taken over popular culture, it is flamboyant, in-your-face, and cannot pass itself as "normal." Even if people are forced to comply with pronouns, everyone knows, deep down, that a tranny is a tranny.

Homosexuality is different. Not only is it a deviation from the cultural and demographic norm (homosexuals are a minority, after all), but you don't need to be a purple-haired freak to be gay. The old-school gay pride parades made this point quite well: anyone can be gay. It could be your neighbor, your priest, your teacher, coworker, boss, subordinate.

Because straight is the cultural and demographic norm, what deviates from it while maintaining at least the appearance of normalcy causes some anxiety. Sort of like how whites get a tad nervous around colored folk.

My second thought is because sexual deviants in general (and troons in particular) are the "face" of the LGBTWTFBBQ movement. When people think "gay" these days, they think men in leather BDSM gear wagging their dicks in front of children.


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 24, 2021)

I've seen kiwis trash niggos for the colour of their skin one second, only to give trannies and flamers asspats for being one of the "good ones" the next


----------



## Erich Honecker (Oct 24, 2021)

Anyone can suck a dick, and it doesn't have to change your entire identity. But it takes a special kind of retard to want to cut off your dick. Same goes for vaginas.

The sexualities as we knew them up to about 10 years ago were pretty easily understandable. Heterosexual, homosexual, and bisexual was inbetween. The dozens of other sexualities were mostly fringe Tumblr nonsense until later on, and they went hand-in-hand with the xe/xir/xim neopronoun freakishness that was previously unheard of in mainstream society.

Also, if you want to have any chance of actually convincing normal people below the age of 40 that unrestrained troonery should be critiqued, going balls-to-the-wall on attacking the whole LGB framework is just not gonna work. Trans activists have pretty successful employed this argument in reverse by saying "Trans rights is exactly the same as gay rights, so if you supported gay marriage etc, you MUST support every trans demand also or else you are a hypocrite". That is essentially the main thing I think that has won so many normal people over to the pro-trans side of the argument. Most were skeptical of this gender weirdness, until there was a massive co-ordinated push for a "trans rights" movement in the same vein as the gay rights one, and that similarity guilt-tripped a great number of casual liberal-minded people into just going with it. Come at them with the "ackchyually fags are bad too" assertions and you're just getting them to condemn you from the word go, and ensuring that troons will win 99% of future cultural battles.


----------



## Chilson (Oct 24, 2021)

Most fags are usually tolerable human beings who keep their gay shit in the bedroom where it belongs. The REEE fagots on twitter are a distinct minority that the literal normal faggots shun as the pieces of garbage they are.

Most Tranny's force their mental illnesses and fetishes into every facet of the public world and demand you accept it or else. Only a minority are anywhere within the same time zone of normal and even fewer of this already small group call out and shun the degeneracy of the majority.

This the is the difference and I hate both faggots and Tranny's.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Oct 24, 2021)

You're comparing stage 1 cancer to stage 3 cancer. Both lead to the same thing, but one is more obviously disruptive than the other


----------



## eDove (Oct 24, 2021)

Molestations are prevalent in the homosexual community, men and children alike.


----------



## Ser Prize (Oct 25, 2021)

eDove said:


> Molestations are prevalent in the homosexual community, men and children alike.


As are rampant promiscuity, disease, drug use and mental illness. But even in this very thread you see the rhetoric of "anyone can be gay it doesn't mean anything".


----------



## SSj_Ness (Oct 25, 2021)

It's re_tarded_ to accept one type of sexual mental illness but reject another. After all, trannies are just fags in dresses with axe wounds.

The gay acceptance movement was very successful, the gay agenda basically won. Even "bigots" are often accepting or tolerant of homosexuality.


----------



## WULULULULU (Oct 25, 2021)

It gets pretty tiring. Almost most games, movies, anime, music video and whatever shit has been pushing for gayness and lesbian-ness into the world. Combined with the shitty state of *all* relationships, including heterosexual relationships, it is essentially one big domino after another.


Chilson said:


> Most fags are usually tolerable human beings who keep their gay shit in the bedroom where it belongs.


Better to kill a faggot than to die a faggot. They are equally dogshit to trannies and I've seen bisexual and actual gay fags in the farms to see how fucked we are, even on a website intended to shit on the concept. The bed should be replaced with a gas chamber.


Rusty Crab said:


> You're comparing stage 1 cancer to stage 3 cancer. Both lead to the same thing, but one is more obviously disruptive than the other


But it would still be preferable to kill off the stages no?

I've yet to be redpilled about the benefits of being gay for cock (or pussy for lesbians) because it all leads to trannies one way or another. It is all re_tarded_ and most of the bi/fag-kiwi niggers that admit they are gay are potential lolcows themselves.


----------



## Erich Honecker (Oct 25, 2021)

The thing is that homosexuality at its core is simply about your sexual tastes. Transgenderism is about completely changing who you are, your very identity, because you feel you were assigned the wrong one. The two ideas are associated with each other, because they were both repressed and existed in the same underground sexual counter-culture for many years. But there's no inherent reason why one should lead to the other.

If you look at all the trans related threads here on the Farms, you will see many regular posters who are themselves gay/bi/lesbian and are vehemently opposed to the troon trends of today. Several have made the argument that troons are pulling young gay men and lesbian women away from the LGB and towards the T by insisting that "your gender noncomformity means you MUST be trans". Elsewhere, in fundamentalist Islamic countries like Iran, transgenderism is seen as more tolerable because it can be used to force effeminate gay men into becoming just women. There's a credible argument to be made that transgenderism poses an existential threat to gays and lesbians.

Even if you come from the position of hating extremely camp make-up wearing dudes and butch lesbians, it's better they remain just that, rather than start irreversibly lopping their dicks/tits off just to suit a warped view of gender stereotypes.


----------



## WULULULULU (Oct 25, 2021)

Erich Honecker said:


> -snip-


I get that there are people so defending about their sexuality but couldn't there be a simpler solution to this? Like you know, going for the opposite sex like an actual normal human being? Dick in pussy?

Oh who am I kidding, its clown world after all, and the US is not exempt from this.


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Oct 25, 2021)

It used to be about equality for gays, now the vocal libtard faggots only care about being treated as a special caste. There are issues in the "gay community." Pedophila, mental illness, drug use, lesbian domestic violence, unsafe promiscuity, and aggressive flamboyant attitudes. 

Gays are men and lesbians are women. Their sexual preferences and partners choices are not normal, but their place as an individuals in a community can remain intact. They mostly look like they're supposed to and act relatively like their gender. There are some loons, though. LBG may have children through previous relationships, support extended family, adopt, surrogate, or none of the above. They can be subject to the same lows and highs of straight people. 

Transgender people want to alter their body and society's perceptions. You can prove homosexual behavior, but transgender ideology is often full of delusions. A gay man desires sex or a relationship with another man, while a tranny can cut their cock up and replace it with a stankditch. The gay men having relations is a fact, while the stankditch will never be a vagina. 

If a tranny cannot pass, destroys their body, or does something horrible to other people, I am not afraid to ridicule them for playing pretend.


----------



## IKOL (Oct 25, 2021)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> Gay pride parades were, initially, about showing that gays weren't flaming faggots salivating after male ass, but ordinary, everyday people.


And it's quite an irony the parades have degraded into fetish faggotry fest. Well that's what you get by following the degrading requests of obviously schizophrenic individuals like 99% of trans freaks are. 



Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> When people think "gay" these days, they think men in leather BDSM gear wagging their dicks in front of children.


Being a kid I thought that exact thing but replace "children" With "other adult men". Back then, it was a somewhat relatable. Still is though, I keep seeing such individuals from time to time in the public transport.



Erich Honecker said:


> you feel you were assigned the wrong one


I still blame that one asshole from whatever afterlife department decided to put Hitler in my " Drunk's driver buddy " Seat. 



WULULULULU said:


> its clown world after all, and the US is not exempt from this.


It's the clown world's main contributor.


----------



## Sea Urchin (Oct 25, 2021)

Being against trannies but defending the "regular" gays is hilariously stupid. The LGB-minus-T  is a bunch of degenerates who ultimately don't care about the crazy and unsavory parts of their "community" — as long as normies don't give them shit for it en masse. It's why pedophilia, especially among famous activists, was mostly brushed under the rug during the gay rights movements of old.

Trannies are just the latest degenracy that is being hand waved by the rest of the community. If you really want this shit to end, make sure to let the LGB know that they can go fuck themselves with a cactus as well if they don't get rid of the T, and the other genderspecial tumors it has spawned in its wake.

Edit: Spelling


----------



## teriyakiburns (Oct 25, 2021)

The difference is that transgenderism is purely medicalised fetishism disguised as "acceptance" of the "true self", whereas homosexual behaviours are natural, inasmuch as they're behaviours that appear throughout the natural world in response to poorly understood environmental conditions. To pick an example at random: You get homosexual lions forming short-term all-male "prides", but you don't get transgender lions. The lone example of a supposedly transgender lion was in fact a lioness with a brain cancer that caused a hormonal imbalance (providing some evidence that transgenderism can only be the result of abnormalities).

What is poorly understood is why homosexuality occurs. In the lion example, the male "prides" aren't really prides; they are all-male bonding groups, who remain together for mutual protection and hunting assistance. Some of them also act out mating behaviours on one another. This only lasts until they can form a pride, so it's assumed to be some sort of "play" dominance behaviour, but it's not _known_ to be such.

Any research into this would be indelibly tainted by contemporary political considerations. You cannot investigate the cause of homosexuality in mammals, for instance, because someone might use that to find a "cure". Same as you can't investigate IQ differences across races because of a nearly-irrational fear that someone might potentially use the research to justify extermination camps (which is silly, because people who are determined to exterminate the undesirables can just make up justifications whenever they want). Because of this irrational stance, we can't uncover the cause and understand, so we're left with appeals to emotion.

There's also the definitional problem. Much of what is now called "homosexual" used to be normal male bonding behaviour, while homosexuality was purely about _sexual_ behaviour. Sucking dick and buggery. We've reached a point where our society calls normal male behaviour "homosexual", creating a constant, low-level neurosis in males who are conditioned to think that their normal behaviour is homosexual, even though they have no interest at all in sex with men.

In humans there are a lot of social signals wrapped around homosexuality, which aren't really homosexual behaviours as such, but which are parcelled up with homosexual identity.  That there is the problem: identity. And that's the disconnect between the "just want to live life" argument and the "we're coming for your children" problem. Homos who just want to get on are the quiet ones because being quiet is what they _want_. They don't want to "identify" as homosexual, they just want to bugger one another in private and otherwise live a normal life. The loud, shrieking, flaming faggots who keep pushing homo identity and identitariansm are the issue, and also where transgenderism draws its legitimacy, because for them homosexuality isn't merely a sexual behaviour, it's _everything they are_.

The problem is people for whom self-identity relies entirely on identification with a homogenous group that has simplified itself down to a single, easily explained aspect. They express radical variation within the confines of that group, but the group identity takes primacy over everything else. They aren't people any more. They're _queer and proud and they're going to steal your children and make them gay_. Or they're _true and honest women_.

tl;dr a lot of what is called homosexual actually isn't; gays who just want to fuck aren't the problem; the people who make sucking dick their entire identity _are_ the problem and also where tranny politics came from.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 25, 2021)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> Initially, it wasn't. Gay pride parades were, initially, about showing that gays weren't flaming faggots salivating after male ass, but ordinary, everyday people. They wanted acceptance. Modern troon ideology demands that society capitulate to their every insane demand and, above all else, massage their delicate egos and n


This was just good branding. The gay pride events came from the stonewall riots and the stonewall riots were in defence of a placed that had among other things, prostitution including child prostitution which is one of the reasons police did their raid in the first place.

The male leadership of these stonewall riots were also involved with nambla.

It's the same line of thought like people that say feminism started for good reasons. That slow progression from reasonable to insane is not something that happened in the world. What they are actually describing is their own stages of grief in accepting that it's bad.
First their denial, then their anger.
Nothing wrong with homosexuality! Why the fuck does it always lead to more molested kids!

Then the bargaining and depression.
Okay but maybe that was just the bad gays and we should have had some restraints on homosexuality, oh god I would have been attacked like Orson Scott card and Bush who argued for a kind of don't ask don't tell?

And finally the acceptance. That being  intolerant of homosexuality does help protect children and public health more than it harms those who have to sneak into their secret saunas.


----------



## Coolio55 (Oct 25, 2021)

It's important to remember that all the drop the T fags aren't upset that trannies are turning society into a cess pit.
No, they're upset because THEY used to be the ones that got to fuck with the dirty straights.
They've been stripped of their power and discarded and they've never been angrier.

Fuck gays. Fuck dykes. Fuck the traitors to everyone.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Oct 25, 2021)

Coolio55 said:


> It's important to remember that all the drop the T fags aren't upset that trannies are turning society into a cess pit.
> No, they're upset because THEY used to be the ones that got to fuck with the dirty straights.
> They've been stripped of their power and discarded and they've never been angrier.
> 
> Fuck gays. Fuck dykes. Fuck the traitors to everyone.


Dude, the fags still cruise in parks close to playgrounds. fags will suck cock and get buttfucked anywhere. They still fuck with str8 people.


----------



## Mr Bunny (Oct 25, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> This was just good branding. The gay pride events came from the stonewall riots and the stonewall riots were in defence of a placed that had among other things, prostitution including child prostitution which is one of the reasons police did their raid in the first place.
> 
> The male leadership of these stonewall riots were also involved with nambla.
> 
> ...


100% you look into the history of these organizations and their corruption and perversion of their so-called going off the "deep-end" wasn't an accident or a few bad apples, it was the original goal, there is a reason why the ex-soviet (Russia being number 1) are blocking a lot of this crap, it's because they funded it back in the day to reap havoc.


----------



## stupid orc (Oct 25, 2021)

Chilson said:


> The REEE fagots on twitter are a distinct minority that the literal normal faggots shun as the pieces of garbage they are.


this is a completely false and very stupid idea. the so called “normal faggots” dont shun these people at all they share all of the same beliefs they just aren’t as loud/ have shit going on in there lives so they can’t be retarded on twitter all day. even if they don’t believe the same shit the twitter fags are the ones who are infesting the media, politics, education E.T.C. they are the important ones.


----------



## Coolio55 (Oct 25, 2021)

DaddyDickDown said:


> Dude, the fags still cruise in parks close to playgrounds. fags will suck cock and get buttfucked anywhere. They still fuck with str8 people.


That's true but what I mean is that they used to be kings of the world sucked off by every media cartel in existence.
They used to be *special*.
Now they're just lumped in with the rest of us dirty non-tranny pigdogs.


----------



## WULULULULU (Oct 25, 2021)

Coolio55 said:


> That's true but what I mean is that they used to be kings of the world sucked off by every media cartel in existence.
> They used to be *special*.
> Now they're just lumped in with the rest of us dirty non-tranny pigdogs.


>Implying gays were speshul
If you mean being special by getting killed/stoned/executed/hanged by any sensible kingdom of the past years and not ruled by clownworld, sure, gays are speshul indeed.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Oct 25, 2021)

Chilson said:


> Most fags are usually tolerable human beings who keep their gay shit in the bedroom where it belongs.


Well, they also isolate their behavior to rest stops, public restrooms, woodlands off the highway and the occasional parade down Main Street, but even so, that's more tolerable than the incessant stream of raging, Nero-like neuroticism of troons.


----------



## LurkNoMore (Oct 25, 2021)

Its self-evident why people on this forum are more accepting of general homosexuality than transgenderism. 

Simply put most people on this forum are younger then older and have bought into the progagnda of queers and feminists.

In a decade troons will be as acceptable as that gay couple a few houses down from you are now.


----------



## WULULULULU (Oct 25, 2021)

LurkNoMore said:


> Its self-evident why people on this forum are more accepting of general homosexuality than transgenderism.
> 
> Simply put most people on this forum are younger then older and have bought into the progagnda of queers and feminists.
> 
> In a decade troons will be as acceptable as that gay couple a few houses down from you are now.


I don't. I believe that gaycism and killing of gays/lesbians are the way of the future, no ifs, buts *AND* ors. Its classic gatekeeping for the future of the human race.


----------



## Ser Prize (Oct 25, 2021)

LurkNoMore said:


> Its self-evident why people on this forum are more accepting of general homosexuality than transgenderism.
> 
> Simply put most people on this forum are younger then older and have bought into the progagnda of queers and feminists.
> 
> In a decade troons will be as acceptable as that gay couple a few houses down from you are now.


That's my fear, yes.


----------



## Choc (Oct 25, 2021)

Homosexuals have genetic predispositions to a variety of bad outcomes.



(Andrea Ganna et al 2019)


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 25, 2021)

WULULULULU said:


> >Implying gays were speshul
> If you mean being special by getting killed/stoned/executed/hanged by any sensible kingdom of the past years and not ruled by clownworld, sure, gays are speshul indeed.


He's saying that just not so long ago, they got a special kind of protection because they were the vanguard shock troops.

You always make sure your deathsquads eat well, so to speak.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Oct 25, 2021)

Say, fellow kiwi farmers, do you wanna go kill some faggots together?


----------



## WULULULULU (Oct 25, 2021)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> Say, fellow kiwi farmers, do you wanna go kill some faggots together?
> View attachment 2657237


Fuck yeah, prepare the firing range and a few large wooden crosses for a special event.


----------



## CiaphasCain (Oct 25, 2021)

WULULULULU said:


> I don't. I believe that gaycism and killing of gays/lesbians are the way of the future, no ifs, buts *AND* ors. Its classic gatekeeping for the future of the human race.





WULULULULU said:


> Fuck yeah, prepare the firing range and a few large wooden crosses for a special event.


Stop *fedposting* you angry autist.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Oct 25, 2021)

We just need Fauci to make super AIDS and be done with this.


----------



## scathefire (Oct 25, 2021)

Trans ideology is against people only wanting to have sex with either only men or only women, so I don't think it's a 100% pro-gay ideology. They think everyone should be bisexual and willing to have sex with both biological men and biological women.


----------



## Ishtar (Oct 25, 2021)

Despise homosexuals, always have, always will.

I agree that Kiwifarms is strangely less hard on faggots than trannies. Maybe because social conditioning to accept it is much much more advanced and opposition much weaker than it used to be(conservatives giving in for thirty shekels).


----------



## Protistology (Oct 25, 2021)

Daily reminder gays are pedos and always have been.


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Oct 25, 2021)

Ok, time to fag this thread up. 
@Rio, @Scarlett Johansson, @bearycool, @Mesh Gear Fox, @Lifeguard Hermit


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Oct 25, 2021)

Demanding open acceptance for your bedroom related degeneracy is degenerative in and of itself. 

Yw.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 25, 2021)

I remember merely questioning homosexuality could get one called a "bigot" online - in the 2000s.

In Current Year, one could get "cancelled" online and fired from work IRL for doing the same now.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Oct 26, 2021)

Gay anal xxx deep pussy boicunt cumming blowjob bdsm dad & son uniform ebony fetish cub other breeding cumdumpster cumdump frotting edging dick penis bussy French kissing rentboy foursome gangbang orgy fucking dildo anal beads vibrator slut whore twink sex.

There. Gay all over.


----------



## Ser Prize (Oct 29, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> Gay anal xxx deep pussy boicunt cumming blowjob bdsm dad & son uniform ebony fetish cub other breeding cumdumpster cumdump frotting edging dick penis bussy French kissing rentboy foursome gangbang orgy fucking dildo anal beads vibrator slut whore twink sex.
> 
> There. Gay all over.


lol gay.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Oct 29, 2021)

Mr Bunny said:


> 100% you look into the history of these organizations and their corruption and perversion of their so-called going off the "deep-end" wasn't an accident or a few bad apples, it was the original goal, there is a reason why the ex-soviet (Russia being number 1) are blocking a lot of this crap, it's because they funded it back in the day to reap havoc.


Russia is always a bad example, because it's heavily implied that Putin's inner circle, including Putin himself are chomos and gays.

I'm not entirely sure why they passed the antihomo law in the first place, considering how banyas with twinks are said to be still a thing with the Russian elite.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Oct 29, 2021)

Vince McMahon said:


> I'm not entirely sure why they passed the antihomo law in the first place


probably because it's popular with a majority of the population and has no real downsides (besides making westerners mad on twitter lol)


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (Oct 30, 2021)

Vince McMahon said:


> Russia is always a bad example, because it's heavily implied that Putin's inner circle, including Putin himself are chomos and gays.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure why they passed the antihomo law in the first place, considering how banyas with twinks are said to be still a thing with the Russian elite.


Because Russian old faggotish gov just likes passing laws that do not work. By now Russian legislation is  a dumpster no one gives a fuck about. It's not about gays, it's about hype. The guy who passed that low is a faggot himself lol, check Vitaliy Milonov and you will get it. Russia is a major shithole, but I am so tired of hearing "oh, Russia is so homophobic", because in Russia everyone gets it bad, fag or straight. And btw there are tons of gays in Russian gov, among Russian actors, singers, etc.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Oct 30, 2021)

YourFriendlyLurker said:


> Because Russian old faggotish gov just likes passing laws that do not work. By now Russian legislation is  a dumpster no one gives a fuck about. It's not about gays, it's about hype. The guy who passed that low is a faggot himself lol, check Vitaliy Milonov and you will get it. Russia is a major shithole, but I am so tired of hearing "oh, Russia is so homophobic", because in Russia everyone gets it bad, fag or straight. And btw there are tons of gays in Russian gov, among Russian actors, singers, etc.


I know, that's what I was hinting at. Russian laws about homosexuals are all "style" and no substance. It's funny how the myth about Russian basedness continues to persist.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Oct 30, 2021)

YourFriendlyLurker said:


> passing laws that do not work


Oh, that law works exactly as intended. They're brainwashing boomers that the _rotten soulless West_ wants to destroy _holy Russia_ from within by using gay people, who are all fifth column and foreign agents. So they pass a law that makes it look like they're actively combating this problem, and boomers are happy that Russia is safe.
Conveniently enough, this law doesn't hinder those government officials that passed it from purchasing real estate in _rotten soulless West_ and moving their families there_._


----------



## Ser Prize (Mar 5, 2022)

I maintain what I've said: the outright deification of gays has been harmful to both gender roles and the family structure. We live in a world where it's amazing if you're a troon, pretty good if you're gay and bad if you're a filthy hetero. That is not a healthy environment.

That aside I find it harder and harder to believe that such a high amount of people are gay. That just seems simply improbable.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Mar 5, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> I maintain what I've said: the outright deification of gays has been harmful to both gender roles and the family structure. We live in a world where it's amazing if you're a troon, pretty good if you're gay and bad if you're a filthy hetero. That is not a healthy environment.


The reason that heterosexual guys seem to have it harder in recent times has nothing to do with homosexuality; it's because women have more options now than they've ever had before, and as a consequence, the dating market for heterosexual men is much more competitive than it used to be.

It's important for guys to understand that most women have much higher standards for a mate than most men have, which is why the dating dynamic skews the way it does. A lot of "manosphere" types are quick to blame women and "feminism" for this, but is it really women's fault that men generally have such low standards?


Ser Prize said:


> That aside I find it harder and harder to believe that such a high amount of people are gay. That just seems simply improbable.


Male bisexuality is surprisingly common; just log on to Grindr and see how many propositions you get from married men who insist that their wife must never find out.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 5, 2022)

> It's well documented that many a kiwi-nigger are aware of the pitfalls of tranny bullshit and the ever creeping progressive agenda. As they should be. But I've noticed that if you ever bring up how the push for gay acceptance was just like current day troon-pushing a lot of people start getting really anxious.
> 
> Why is that? Why is homoexuality being inherently good and normal where people draw the line?


Gays _usually_ mind their own business, trannies, furries, SJWs, etc do not. That's why people are not tolerant for them although they're completely fine with gay people.

It's irrelevant whether the push for gay acceptance is woke shit or not, that was also true for feminism and black rights too, but likewise, nobody gives a fuck because outside of protests they aren't bothering anybody.

Give me a single example of a gay guy trying to groom a kid/mentally ill adult into becoming gay, I've heard of gay pedophiles and hedonists, but I haven't heard of any gay being a literal fucking leech at others just to validate their own existence like the trannies do.


----------



## RX-78 (Mar 5, 2022)

All faggots have butt worms that alter their brains like la plaga from rezi 4, but gayer.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 5, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> I maintain what I've said: the outright deification of gays has been harmful to both gender roles and the family structure. We live in a world where it's amazing if you're a troon, pretty good if you're gay and bad if you're a filthy hetero. That is not a healthy environment.


I agree with you there, the issue is primarily that gay people are now trying to become part of the norm rather than an exception and there have been outspoken Liberals to push that cause. Liberals, particularly SJWs, think the straights are oppressors who actively try to lynch the gays like we did centuries ago because ya know religious kooks.
SJWs should be shunned honestly and the gays should just be allowed to exist and not be subjected to bullying, hate or whatever, that's all I'm saying.


Ser Prize said:


> That aside I find it harder and harder to believe that such a high amount of people are gay. That just seems simply improbable.


It's like 4% of the population, you are almost as likely to be born autistic and as I said, there's also the fact that majority of them seek out pleasure, they're like perverts, but instead of going after the opposite gender they go at each other.

@RX-78 
Apparently, it's also linked to pornography consumption, so not entirely true. There are many hedonistic gays tho, that's a fact.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Mar 5, 2022)

Cow? sacred? You gotta settle it in the ring.





Honestly i think the defining difference between the troonshit and the gayshit is that homosexuals were outright opposed by the establishment for a good period of time while trannies were always kinda just seen as a mental issue thing tied to the human mind/spirit that was kind of tragic in a sense, at least in what people call first world countries. Then the top-down framing of trannies as VICTIMS OF OPPRESSION!!! stuff and the clear preferential treatment and hijacking of the already corporate hijacked gay rights thing happened. The whole blatantly fake feeling of the whole thing combined with people in countries where people are actually oppressed for being gay or trans being completely ignored is why it's incredibly different.
Whether it is learned by society or an inherent unchanging nature of someone isn't why I personally view the two as different, it's the historical treatment aspect. I don't view either as a sacred cow though because as said before everything right now is bullshit top down divisionary caste-squabble politics shit.


----------



## kittyfucker (Mar 5, 2022)

why the fuck do gay men act the way they do?
the worst you will see a lesbian or bi woman do is maybe a fruity threesome or be topless at pride or be a "man hating sjw"... but gay(+most bi) men are genuinely so freakishly obsessed with sex it's unreal. EVERYTHING is about being gay to them, and even the "good ones" that "just want to be treated normally" show their true side once you talk to them for longer than 30 seconds. EVERYTHING is about BDSM this, fetish that; look at this hot guy i found on tinder, i fucked that guy on tinder, omg he broke up with me wtf do i do, look i found a new one, rinse and repeat.

they have no hobbies that aren't somehow related to men, their only friends (male or female) are just to get with more men, every single thing from the way they dress to the way they talk is red-hot GAAAAAY, all the time, every time, forever until the grave. why the hell haven't we seen lesbians widely bug chase? why haven't we seen lesbians be so fucking annoying all the time?

every single fucking time i meet a gay man, without fail, he is a complete degenerate, diaper wearing, pee-drinking, daddy-domming freak. why the fuck are they like this? is there an actual biological reason why they are like this? i didn't even used to feel this way about them but the more i see of them it's the same shit and it never, ever changes


----------



## Ser Prize (Mar 5, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> Gays _usually_ mind their own business, trannies, furries, SJWs, etc do not. That's why people are not tolerant for them although they're completely fine with gay people.
> 
> Give me a single example of a gay guy trying to groom a kid/mentally ill adult into becoming gay, I've heard of gay pedophiles and hedonists, but I haven't heard of any gay being a literal fucking leech at others just to validate their own existence like the trannies do.


Since when have gays 'usually minded their own businesss'? Do we live in the same reality?

A single example? Okay, here's the first youtube search. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96cVC6IdZiY&t=22s


----------



## $5.3 Million Dollars (Mar 5, 2022)

I've got a theory about why normal people are less hostile towards gays than troons in general and specifically on this site; its that people like talking freely without walking on eggshells. The only time you see this change is on the extremes of the political spectrum. Add to that that there's one clear definition of gay and no clear definition outside of the mental illness requirement for troons, and you're going to see a clear division in how those groups are treated.

And while you do see some censorship towards 'homophobic' shit, its not nearly to the degree of troons if for only the fact that the gays will never demand you change your everyday language for them. They have no pronoun hang ups and they don't tend to be thrilled with being called 'penis people' anymore than straight men.

I do think you're right however in that the gay community has its own issues that never seem to be acknowledged by the MSM, but that seems in line with every other group that gets labeled a minority. Can't talk about gays and the grooming from older members of that community or you're homophobic. Can't talk about the crime rates in black communities without being racist. Can't talk about the rates of domestic violence against men without being a misogynist.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 5, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> Since when have gays 'usually minded their own businesss'? Do we live in the same reality?
> 
> A single example? Okay, here's the first youtube search. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96cVC6IdZiY&t=22s


Oh well, I stand corrected then. This occurs so rarely compared to the doings of trannies that I thought this never happened.


$5.3 Million Dollars said:


> I've got a theory about why normal people are less hostile towards gays than troons in general and specifically on this site; its that people like talking freely without walking on eggshells. The only time you see this change is on the extremes of the political spectrum. Add to that that there's one clear definition of gay and no clear definition outside of the mental illness requirement for troons, and you're going to see a clear division in how those groups are treated.
> 
> And while you do see some censorship towards 'homophobic' shit, its not nearly to the degree of troons if for only the fact that the gays will never demand you change your everyday language for them. They have no pronoun hang ups and they don't tend to be thrilled with being called 'penis people' anymore than straight men.
> 
> I do think you're right however in that the gay community has its own issues that never seem to be acknowledged by the MSM, but that seems in line with every other group that gets labeled a minority. Can't talk about gays and the grooming from older members of that community or you're homophobic. Can't talk about the crime rates in black communities without being racist. Can't talk about the rates of domestic violence against men without being a misogynist.


I'll tell you exactly why I have an issue with troons and not with gays from my perspective, as a Libertarian Conservative. First of all, I am the type that thinks of "*laissez-faire*" and "*live and let live*".

Basically that means I worry about myself first and others then. I think pornography is a vice, but as long as it's not shoved in my face I really don't give a fuck. I'll probably view you as "lesser" if you are a coomer, but I really don't care otherwise if you are a coomer degenerate.

Gays are basically that, coomers who jerk off each other. If they want to indulge in degenerate sex for all their life, this is their problem not mine.

Not only I tolerate everyone else because I don't care about them living their life, but I'm also fine with things that other Conservatives would probably find abhorrent like drug legalisation. This is your life, you are doing whatever the hell you want with it.

If you are a crack addict on the streets, it's entirely your fault and if you want to improve your livinghood it'll have to start with self-improvement and stopping doing drugs. These people don't bother me personally, I pity them, but I don't see why the police should interfere when that doesn't do anything for me or anyone else. Why should I pay my taxes to the government to monitor drug cartels when it could be used to help out everyone else?

I only have a problem with trannies because they force their lifestyle onto other people whether it'd be gays, children, autists or women. Clearly they want to shove themselves into everyone's throat, so because I find that disgusting I take personal issue to it. I don't fucking care about trannies being trannies, if they want to castrate themselves that's their choice, but the fact that they also want to force their lifestyle onto children and castrate them at an early age makes me fucking mad.

That above, is why I hate trannies in general, but I don't hate all of them, I like Blaire White because (s)he doesn't go out of his way to groom people on Discord. Probably also the only tranny to call out the other trannies on their bullshit.

This has been my political philosophy since atleast 2014 along my beliefs on freedom of speech and freedom of expression and that never changed since then, it didn't change whenever some bloke on television says one thing or whatever other thing some tard on twitter would say and I'll continue to stand by it. You live your life, I live mine and we're cool, alright.


----------



## Noir drag freak (Mar 5, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> I maintain what I've said: the outright deification of gays has been harmful to both gender roles and the family structure. We live in a world where it's amazing if you're a troon, pretty good if you're gay and bad if you're a filthy hetero. That is not a healthy environment.
> 
> That aside I find it harder and harder to believe that such a high amount of people are gay. That just seems simply improbable.



This is part of a much bigger problem. Most people who identify as LGBT are probably doing so in order to defy their parents and social norms. Queers are mostly composed of nothing but alienated straight people who have a vendetta against society.


----------



## Noir drag freak (Mar 5, 2022)

Vince McMahon said:


> Russia is always a bad example, because it's heavily implied that Putin's inner circle, including Putin himself are chomos and gays.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure why they passed the antihomo law in the first place, considering how banyas with twinks are said to be still a thing with the Russian elite.




To be honest, I’m sick of the narrative about homosexual “oppression”. Every culture have ways that they handle taboo behavior. Like people want to talk about anti-gay laws in the Middle East, but they won’t acknowledge how the laws are applied or the context. Besides, when it comes to homosexuality, most of the laws tend to affect the lower class or political opponents.


----------



## BelUwUga (Mar 5, 2022)

Look I don't have anything against gay people but I would happily put them against a wall and pull the trigger if I could have confidence it would make the vampires go away. I'm sorry, I truly wish it did not have to be this way. However it is becoming more and more clear that it will never be enough. They've only accelerated to already targeting children. What indication is there that they'd stop after that? When they were in legitimate fear for their lives this was not a problem. If that's the cost to putting a stop to predation I'd pay it a dozen times over.

They're uncomfortable with the line of questioning because deep down they know that most would agree with what I have said above. They know it's never going to stop until these questions are raised and things get _ugly._ They're afraid.
Edit:


kittyfucker said:


> why haven't we seen lesbians be so fucking annoying all the time?


They're too busy at home beating each other up.


----------



## DamnWolves! (Mar 5, 2022)

Erich Honecker said:


> Anyone can suck a dick, and it doesn't have to change your entire identity.


I'm pretty sure you're a fag.


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Male bisexuality is surprisingly common


You too.


----------



## Jacknife (Mar 6, 2022)

Compare what you have to do to accommodate  gays Vs troons

Gays: Not killing them/physically having them (which you are also required by law not to do anyway)

Troons: pronouns, destruction of what actual words mean, diversity in media and advertisements, surrendering women rights on all fronts, gaslighting preschoolers with this crap, rewiring of history, censorahip, tolerating BLATANT SEXUAL FETISHES in public, gaslighting on all fronts, giving your children to the cult and being forced to let them mutilate them.

And all that is constantly changing, morphing and getting worse.

Id like it if the connection between homosexuality and pedophelia was openly discussed and they would get put in more expensive health insurance brackets and so on, but come on while Homosexuality is a real condition and not that harmful it has also reached its peak anyway while troon shit is still getting more out of hand each day.


----------



## smeckt (Mar 6, 2022)

cuckservatives have no standing ground. in 10 years they will defend trannies like they defend gays, women, blacks, the working class etc. the left just need to find something even more repulsive to distract cuckservatives


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 6, 2022)

smeckt said:


> cuckservatives have no standing ground. in 10 years they will defend trannies like they defend gays, women, blacks, the working class etc. the left just need to find something even more repulsive to distract cuckservatives
> 
> View attachment 3048594


You're completely right, one day I'll stop caring about trannies, I'll stop making fun out of them or mocking them through memes because when that day comes, they'll have learned the principe of letting others live their lives instead of shoving themselves into every conversation and coerce kids into becoming trans.

If you think every ultra right-wing guy is supposed to be BASEDMOONMAN88 then you'd be wrong, I only care about myself and my country's economics first and foremost, I don't give a fuck of what you do behind closed doors. If that concept fails you, you're probably too authoritarian and would gladly support a literal dictator if he wants to get rid of the indesirables for you.




>the working class
LMFAO, most people are part of the working class, another concept that fails you because you're a jobless NEET wailing about politics day in and day out.
All I ask for is for workplace security and more opportunities for promotions and extra pay unlike what the Socialists want with their dumbass excessive taxations and increased minimum wage which helps nobody except the hobos on the streets and the opportunists.


----------



## gang weeder (Mar 6, 2022)

smeckt said:


> cuckservatives have no standing ground. in 10 years they will defend trannies like they defend gays, women, blacks, the working class etc. the left just need to find something even more repulsive to distract cuckservatives
> 
> View attachment 3048594


While I generally agree that "conservatives" are losers who conserve nothing, I am starting to think trannyshit might actually be the line in the sand where the degeneracy can't progress any further. Simply because, as another person pointed out, what you have to do to accommodate it is too disruptive and prevents it from being normalized like faggotry was.


----------



## Ser Prize (Mar 6, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> You're completely right, one day I'll stop caring about trannies, I'll stop making fun out of them or mocking them through memes because when that day comes, they'll have learned the principe of letting others live their lives instead of shoving themselves into every conversation and coerce kids into becoming trans.
> 
> If you think every ultra right-wing guy is supposed to be BASEDMOONMAN88 then you'd be wrong, I only care about myself and my country's economics first and foremost, I don't give a fuck of what you do behind closed doors. If that concept fails you, you're probably too authoritarian and would gladly support a literal dictator if he wants to get rid of the indesirables for you.
> 
> ...


Are you honestly blind? Everything you accuse trannies of doing the gays have already done. They got equality, then they wanted "representation", then they got "normalization" and now you have school curriculum and children's media absolute jam packed with homosexual propaganda. That is not "quietly assimilating".


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 6, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> Are you honestly blind? Everything you accuse trannies of doing the gays have already done. They got equality, then they wanted "representation", then they got "normalization" and now you have school curriculum and children's media absolute jam packed with homosexual propaganda. That is not "quietly assimilating".


It's the SJWs' doing and no I'm not insensitive to that shit either, it's fucking cringe. 

It's an issue that needs to be addressed from the context of how it was caused, it was caused by the crybullies who wanted to shove an agenda into everyone's throat and they keep this joke going to this day.

The trannies *themselves* are insufferable that's why I don't like them and why most other people don't like them. Other than Sonicfox and the fags at pride parades, I don't care about gays, just live your life. 

>children's media absolute jam packed with homosexual propaganda
It's once again the doings of SJWs. Steven Universe was made by a non-binary intersectional feminist. If anything there are gay people who both hate Steven Universe and the cunt who created the series.

You can't see the forest for the trees, here's your problem.


----------



## Ser Prize (Mar 6, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> It's the SJWs' doing and no I'm not insensitive to that shit either, it's fucking cringe.
> 
> It's an issue that needs to be addressed from the context of how it was caused, it was caused by the crybullies who wanted to shove an agenda into everyone's throat and they keep this joke going to this day.
> 
> ...


And you can make the calls that "SJWs" don't count as homosexuals because...?


----------



## gang weeder (Mar 6, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> It's the SJWs' doing and no I'm not insensitive to that shit either, it's fucking cringe.
> 
> It's an issue that needs to be addressed from the context of how it was caused, it was caused by the crybullies who wanted to shove an agenda into everyone's throat and they keep this joke going to this day.
> 
> ...


Gay and tranny are just different points along the same progression. Ass sex addicts are subverters that undermine and destroy traditional moral standards, including the norm of the nuclear family which is one of the most fundamental building blocks for society. The whole culture of "gay pride" was pushed with this specific aim and it started long before "SJW" was a term. Trannies are just carrying the "progress" further into the next step and SJWs are the result of the same ideology/religion.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Mar 7, 2022)

I don't have anything insightful to add.  About 75% of LGB I've met have been normal people, the same chance as straight people.  Some were people in passing, some were coworkers or classmates, and some are near and dear to me.  Some were good, some were bad, some were just ok.  

There's a number of them who know what's wrong with their community.  I've had several friends talk about how they always wear protection or how they wish health and science class was mandatory.  There's sadness at pump and dump party culture and burnout with drugs if male gay.  There are gays that fully embrace it but there's plenty more who don't.

I don't know, I think pride parades becoming fetish parades are too extra and that some unscrupulous monsters will always try to hide underneath and normalize sexual things for children, but any movement can be a hiding ground for perverts (like Jehovah's Witnesses' pedo database).  But if someone single has a consensual relationship or even a casual consensual fuck with someone else single, I don't think it's my place to shake them out of it.  They can have degenerate sex lives, but looking at porn hub, sex clubs, and such you can get the idea that straight people do the same.  Really, as long as you're not trying to seduce someone already in a relationship or are hiding yourself by marrying someone then cheating on them I don't think gays are a threat.

However, gays being potrayed as sinless hurts the community.  Toxic relationship symptoms can be covered up by it, leaving people to be in shittier relationships for longer than they need to be.  It prevents rooting out predators more, something you can see hurts BAD if you look at the troon movement.  A feelgood circlejerk is bad.  Just saying you're gay if asked then going back to working or other conversations is good.



Ser Prize said:


> I have made a thread about it, it's a tad old now. I said what because you guys really need to wise up to hustle, here. Here's the thread for those curious: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-sacred-cow-of-homosexuality.103630/
> 
> On the note of this thread: this social contagion is getting worse. Apparently half the damned day shift at the local grocer is composed of trans and non-binary sorts.


Where the fuck do you live??? I'm in a lib area and even my area isn't like that.


----------



## SomeDingus (Mar 7, 2022)

Trannies are trying to redefine biology. Fags aren't. Gays know the risks, pitfalls, and differences between their relationships, and heterosexual relationships. We haven't redefined what a relationship is.


----------



## gang weeder (Mar 7, 2022)

SomeDingus said:


> Trannies are trying to redefine biology. Fags aren't. Gays know the risks, pitfalls, and differences between their relationships, and heterosexual relationships. We haven't redefined what a relationship is.


Yes you have. One of the central points of the whole gay pride movement was to literally redefine marriage lol.


----------



## Sumptinsfuckey (Mar 7, 2022)

Because if you admit that homosexuality is and always been the result of molestation you have to admit that troons are the result of indoctrination; and no one wants to recognize that bending the sapling deforms the tree.


----------



## SomeDingus (Mar 7, 2022)

Sumptinsfuckey said:


> Because if you admit that homosexuality is and always been the result of molestation you have to admit that troons are the result of indoctrination; and no one wants to recognize that bending the sapling deforms the tree.


This mentality is so exceptional it could be misconstrued as bait. Troons _are_ a result of indoctrination, the type of indoctrination that promises to give degenerates a free pass to masturbate in women's restrooms, and the promise to help retarded teens be accepted by their peers because of their new tranny status. If you genuinely think all fags are the way they are because they were molested as children, you're already too far gone. Nothing I say will change your dogmatic views.


gang weeder said:


> Yes you have. One of the central points of the whole gay pride movement was to literally redefine marriage lol.


I never mentioned marriage, and I genuinely don't give a shit about marriage. It's by definition, superficial.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 7, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> And you can make the calls that "SJWs" don't count as homosexuals because...?


The straight cis white males can infact be SJWs, it's a common sight although they usually let their wife make an OnlyFans account. Ask Carl The Cuck.

If we go by definition, SJWs is any person who obsesses over social issues to a cult-like degree. homosexuals already have all the rights they can have, so if someone keeps pushing a pro-gay rhetoric chances are they are only doing it for virtue signal and get the limelight on twitter.



gang weeder said:


> Gay and tranny are just different points along the same progression. Ass sex addicts are subverters that undermine and destroy traditional moral standards, including the norm of the nuclear family which is one of the most fundamental building blocks for society. The whole culture of "gay pride" was pushed with this specific aim and it started long before "SJW" was a term. Trannies are just carrying the "progress" further into the next step and SJWs are the result of the same ideology/religion.





gang weeder said:


> Yes you have. One of the central points of the whole gay pride movement was to literally redefine marriage lol.


If you're going to make an argument, don't use morals as the basis of the argument. The moral standard millenia ago was to murder atheists and scientists in the name of god although this is strictly forbidden in the bible. The status quo just a few centuries ago was that women were deemed property and had no right whatsoever. Also back then, America imported slaves from Europe and Africa.
Morals have changed because people have realised it was destructive to a majority of people for no good reason. It's not just "the gays" who caused that shift of morals, but you're probably in your eighties at most so you have never experienced that change anyways.

Compared to what kind of corruption trannies do to the English language with their "neo pronouns" and "xenogenders", I don't think redefining what marriage meant should concern you in all honesty mate.


----------



## gang weeder (Mar 7, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> The straight cis white males can infact be SJWs, it's a common sight although they usually let their wife make an OnlyFans account. Ask Carl The Cuck.
> View attachment 3051557
> If we go by definition, SJWs is any person who obsesses over social issues to a cult-like degree. homosexuals already have all the rights they can have, so if someone keeps pushing a pro-gay rhetoric chances are they are only doing it for virtue signal and get the limelight on twitter.
> 
> ...


Oy vey don't use morals as the basis of the argument! Well how can you have a problem with trannies or anything else then lol? If you're going to say "hurr no morals allowed?" You are sitting here pushing for your own view of morality yet respond with "don't use morals" if someone disagrees with you. Peak subversion. This is exactly how this ideology operates, oy vey don't force your morals on me goyim! Don't you know morals are bad! You're not allowed to have those, good people don't have moral judgments about things! Meanwhile you sit here passing moral judgment about faggotry and trying to tell other people that faggotry is good.


----------



## gang weeder (Mar 7, 2022)

SomeDingus said:


> This mentality is so exceptional it could be misconstrued as bait. Troons _are_ a result of indoctrination, the type of indoctrination that promises to give degenerates a free pass to masturbate in women's restrooms, and the promise to help retarded teens be accepted by their peers because of their new tranny status. If you genuinely think all fags are the way they are because they were molested as children, you're already too far gone. Nothing I say will change your dogmatic views.
> 
> I never mentioned marriage, and I genuinely don't give a shit about marriage. It's by definition, superficial.


That's true, you didn't talk about redefining marriage, only about redefining "relationships." Silly me for daring to suggest any connection at all between the two. You totally got me on that one bro, I guess I am epicly debate pwned and stupid.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 7, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> Well how can you have a problem with trannies or anything else then lol?


I've said why I hated them in many different ways including them being literal nuisances to society as a whole and directly hurting people like me. I wouldn't care about them if they acted, you know, normal, or atleast while keeping their fetish/dysphoria to themselves.


gang weeder said:


> If you're going to say "hurr no morals allowed?" You are sitting here pushing for your own view of morality yet respond with "don't use morals" if someone disagrees with you. Peak subversion.





Kiwi & Cow said:


> The trannies *themselves* are insufferable





Kiwi & Cow said:


> instead of shoving themselves into every conversation and coerce kids into becoming trans.





Kiwi & Cow said:


> but I haven't heard of any gay being a literal fucking leech at others just to validate their own existence like the trannies do.


Yes, very moral arguments indeed. Besides you're the one overtly appealing to morals and say "*they destroy traditional moral standards*" as if that relates to anything. "Traditional moral standards" are as bad of an argument as naturalism, I also pointed out why in my previous post.


gang weeder said:


> tell other people that faggotry is good.





Kiwi & Cow said:


> I only care about myself and my country's economics first and foremost, I don't give a fuck of what you do behind closed doors.





Kiwi & Cow said:


> Gays are basically that, coomers who jerk off each other. If they want to indulge in degenerate sex for all their life, this is their problem not mine.


Are you dyslexic because you're making shit up right now. Just let people live their lives that's not hard. 

I also said the only issue in current society involving them are the SJWs trying to normalise the behaviour for brownie points, but that's a different issue that can be discussed.


----------



## The Ugly One (Mar 7, 2022)

This is a consequence of the "war on heteronormativity," which in turn was a result of the AIDS crisis.

The 1980s AIDS crisis made that obvious that the 1970s gay rights movement, which claimed that gays just wanted to live normal lives, was based on a lie, because homosexuals uniformly reacted with outrage at the suggestion that, maybe, since a deadly disease was spreading like wildfire from one butthole to the next, they shut down the bathhouses, cut back on the group sex, and anonymous barebacking. Gays couldn't be bothered to take even a tiny step toward preserving their own lives; nope, it was we normal people who needed to invent some kind of heroic medical treatment to save the gays, and we were going to pay for it, too. 

The problem is, as long as everyone agrees that having anonymous, unprotected buttsex with thousands of men is self-destructive and immoral, it is impossible to blame anyone except homosexuals for their own AIDS deaths. Enter the attack on "heteronormativity." Oddly enough, homosexuals can be pretty insightful about how deeply social conventions are intertwined with reproduction. So, in the 1990s, "deconstructing" pretty much all of our morals, including companionate marriage, the nuclear family, social censure of promiscuity, children being raised by their parents, etc, really kicked into high gear. By the late 1990s, the coolest universities were all promoting "queer theory," and by 2010, this was every university. 

Part of the destruction of heteronormativity was encouraging public fetish display. Homosexuals had been doing this for decades at the Folsom Street Festival, which most normal people found revolting. Out of queer theory, we got "let your freak flag fly," "everybody's a little bit queer," and "don't yuck somebody else's yum." This led to Yale Sex Week and copycat events on other campuses. 

So hey, why not cross-dress in public?

Throw in some gender deconstruction (which feminists enthusiastically supported, since they thought it would break down social barriers they saw as repressive), and now trooning out is a civil right.


----------



## gang weeder (Mar 7, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> I've said why I hated them in many different ways including them being literal nuisances to society as a whole and directly hurting people like me. I wouldn't care about them if they acted, you know, normal, or atleast while keeping their fetish/dysphoria to themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well schweatie clearly you should Just Let People Enjoy things so just let the trannies do what they want and quit persecuting them, you bigot. Oy vey, don't try and push your moral standards of cis-normativity onto them. They are heckin' valid despite your hate, who is to say your standard matters more than theirs?


----------



## Ser Prize (Mar 7, 2022)

The Ugly One said:


> This is a consequence of the "war on heteronormativity," which in turn was a result of the AIDS crisis.
> 
> The 1980s AIDS crisis made that obvious that the 1970s gay rights movement, which claimed that gays just wanted to live normal lives, was based on a lie, because homosexuals uniformly reacted with outrage at the suggestion that, maybe, since a deadly disease was spreading like wildfire from one butthole to the next, they shut down the bathhouses, cut back on the group sex, and anonymous barebacking. Gays couldn't be bothered to take even a tiny step toward preserving their own lives; nope, it was we normal people who needed to invent some kind of heroic medical treatment to save the gays, and we were going to pay for it, too.
> 
> ...


You put it into way better terms than I would, well done. That's really why I oppose the deification of homosexuals: because it's inherently subversive and deconstructive.

What do you get when you tell two generations of kids with chronically low self esteem that being gay is STUNNING AND BRAVE?


----------



## LurkNoMore (Mar 8, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> I've said why I hated them in many different ways including them being literal nuisances to society as a whole and directly hurting people like me. _*I wouldn't care about them if they*_ *a*_*cted, you know, normal, or atleast while keeping their fetish/dysphoria to themselves.*_


If only they were normal! If only!

Seriously what the actual fuck is this stupid shit?

How is a man who wears skirts and dresses and gets fucked in the ass normal? Only difference between that man and a tim is that the troon insists you call him a woman and let him use the ladies room.

At what point do they become normal for you? They stop insisting you pretend their the opposite sex? They dress like their sex? They stop using opposite sex restrooms? At what point? 

And ultimately what's "normal" is what is moral.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 8, 2022)

LurkNoMore said:


> How is a man who wears skirts and dresses and gets fucked in the ass normal?


You too have dyslexia and can't read for shit. I said *ACTED normal* as in acting like most everyday people, for example *Blaire White acts normal*. We can argue whether it is normal to be trans or whatnot, but even then I have said again and again that I don't care of whatever people do behind closed doors. I can tolerate trannies who aren't madly histrionic on the internets and I think you can too.

Of course if the gays and the trannies annoy you so much just by merely existing, be a brave boy and shoot up a bar, that'll show them. Don't be a fucking pussy, show us all how based and redpilled you are.


Ser Prize said:


> What do you get when you tell two generations of kids with chronically low self esteem that being gay is STUNNING AND BRAVE?


Nobody outside of SJWs think that way because you need to have your own head far up your ass to even begin to think that being a certain way or living a certain way is "brave and stunning", those words only exist together to mean "challenge the status quo", otherwise we would all be "brave and stunning" in our own ways.

I would be brave and stunning because I'm opposing excessive taxation which is something apparently the libs really love for some reason, but obviously I can't be because I'm pushing for the status quo according to these lunatics.

Being gay "challenges" the status quo, so to SJWs that's how one is brave and stunning. Good luck figuring out those people.


----------



## gang weeder (Mar 8, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> You too have dyslexia and can't read for shit. I said *ACTED normal* as in acting like most everyday people, for example *Blaire White acts normal*. We can argue whether it is normal to be trans or whatnot, but even then I have said again and again that I don't care of whatever people do behind closed doors. I can tolerate trannies who aren't madly histrionic on the internets and I think you can too.
> 
> Of course if the gays and the trannies annoy you so much just by merely existing, be a brave boy and shoot up a bar, that'll show them. Don't be a fucking pussy, show us all how based and redpilled you are.
> 
> ...


Normal is always relative. For example, you have been socialized to believe that celebration of ass sex is "normal."

"Muh closed doors" is a dishonest argument, but, I could agree with it to a certain extent. I.e., faggots existing somewhere out there in the world is not really an immediate problem for me, that's true. It becomes a problem when I, my family, and my children have to co-exist with them in the same political body. Now faggots get to have a say in the lives of me and my family. That isn't okay with me, and I deserve a right to dissociate from them, just like they can (and should) dissociate from me.

This would be the intellectually honest version of the "muh closed doors" take. But it would require actual freedom of association, and most people are too addled by social programming to consider such a possibility without their brains exploding.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 8, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> Normal is always relative. For example, you have been socialized to believe that celebration of ass sex is "normal."
> 
> "Muh closed doors" is a dishonest argument, but, I could agree with it to a certain extent. I.e., faggots existing somewhere out there in the world is not really an immediate problem for me, that's true. It becomes a problem when I, my family, and my children have to co-exist with them in the same political body. Now faggots get to have a say in the lives of me and my family. That isn't okay with me, and I deserve a right to dissociate from them, just like they can (and should) dissociate from me.
> 
> This would be the intellectually honest version of the "muh closed doors" take. But it would require actual freedom of association, and most people are too addled by social programming to consider such a possibility without their brains exploding.


Focus on the root of the problem. What you described here is almost entirely caused by *social justice*. 

A fag living across the street doesn't affect you, you admitted this much, so your issues about them are mind-boggling to me. It's like the arguments of SJWs who say that because straights exist that they automatically infrige on the rights of gays to exist on a daily basis, this is as much of a non-argument as your idea that gays in turn infringe on your rights to live your life on a daily basis.


----------



## Ser Prize (Mar 8, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> Focus on the root of the problem. What you described here is almost entirely caused by *social justice*.
> 
> A fag living across the street doesn't affect you, you admitted this much, so your issues about them are mind-boggling to me. It's like the arguments of SJWs who say that because straights exist that they automatically infrige on the rights of gays to exist on a daily basis, this is as much of a non-argument as your idea that gays in turn infringe on your rights to live your life on a daily basis.


I repeat what I said earlier: what gives you the authority to divide homosexuals and social justice? They're VERY intertwined and I'd go as far as saying most homosexuals ascribe to social justice rhetoric.


----------



## Dream_Cooter (Mar 8, 2022)

Don't worry, once Bill Gates releases SuperAids it won't take long for the tide to turn.


----------



## gang weeder (Mar 8, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> Focus on the root of the problem. What you described here is almost entirely caused by *social justice*.
> 
> A fag living across the street doesn't affect you, you admitted this much, so your issues about them are mind-boggling to me. It's like the arguments of SJWs who say that because straights exist that they automatically infrige on the rights of gays to exist on a daily basis, this is as much of a non-argument as your idea that gays in turn infringe on your rights to live your life on a daily basis.


No, a fag living across the street affects me a lot. It means faggotry is acceptable in the community I live in, and I don't want to raise children in a community where faggotry is tolerated. I said fags existing somewhere out there in the world isn't necessarily a problem, so long as I don't have to live with them, like if they are over in Israel doing their orgies and exhibition marches. If I have to live with them next door to me now it's my problem. If I have to live in a country where they are voting to promote more faggotry, that is a problem for me as well.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Mar 8, 2022)

The push for homosexual acceptance was (and still is) very successful. Everyone who has propaganda pushed on them for their entire lives will accept it to some degree. It doesn’t matter how based you think you are; a constant onslaught of homosexual rhetoric will affect you, which is why so many on this board who are quick to play “Guess the race” will hesitate to call a faggot what they are.

As for homosexuality itself, there is no ”good” version of it. At best, it is a cope for people who have (in most cases) experienced some sort of sexual trauma/severe deviancy in their lives, and at worst, it is a sexual deviancy with no causality that is a gateway for more perverse behavior. After all, it’s no mistake that heterosexual child predators are outnumbered 11:1 by homosexual child predators.









						The proportions of heterosexual and homosexual pedophiles among sex offenders against children: an exploratory study - PubMed
					

Previous investigations have indicated that the ratio of sex offenders against female children vs. offenders against male children is approximately 2:1, while the ratio of gynephiles to androphiles among the general population is approximately 20:1. The present study investigated whether the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Of course, this sort of information isn’t spread nearly as wide as the completely abstract (and severely autistic) concept of “being yourself”. It’s this disconnect between reality and the message being pushed on us that homosexuality is equal to heterosexuality that gives many the impression it’s of no concern. “Live and let live”, “as long as you’re not hurting anyone else”; some of the excuses people give as to why they don’t concern themselves with the deviancy of others are a part of the larger problem at hand: apathy; a quality which will give way to acceptance of further perversions. If you think it stops at transsexuals, you are dead wrong.


----------



## LurkNoMore (Mar 8, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> You too have dyslexia and can't read for shit. I said *ACTED normal* as in acting like most everyday people, for example *Blaire White acts normal*.


First he says I can't read. Emphasizes the acting normal part and then precedes to name a person who does all the things I said wasn't normal as if said person is normal... White is a man who wears dresses and has sex with other men. If it wasn't for his instance on being a "woman", he would be just another gay.



Kiwi & Cow said:


> We can argue whether it is normal to be trans or whatnot, but even then I have said again and again that I don't care of whatever people do behind closed doors.


Except their not doing it behind closed doors. In fact they say trying to keep it there is homophobia. 



Kiwi & Cow said:


> I can tolerate trannies who aren't madly histrionic on the internets and I think you can too.


And so can everyone else. Its the internet.



Kiwi & Cow said:


> Of course if the gays and the trannies annoy you so much just by merely existing, be a brave boy and shoot up a bar, that'll show them. Don't be a fucking pussy, show us all how based and redpilled you are.


Fuck off with the fed posting bro.


----------



## gang weeder (Mar 8, 2022)

Some more reasons why "muh closed door" is a retarded line.

1. Quick thought experiment, you can pick one of two communities to live in. Community A is 100% faggots. You and your wife might be straight but literally every other person your children interacts with will be a faggot. All of the other children in this community (let's assume somehow there is a normal amount of children, it's a hypothetical) are being raised by faggots and taught that it's normal to have 2 dads. Nothing illegal ever happens and your kids don't ever have to actually see the ass sex, so it's all muh closed doors, but it's still 100% fags. Community B is 100% heteros and bans faggotry.

Which one do you want to raise your kids in? Do you think they will be more likely to become fags themselves if they grew up in one community vs the other? Any honest and sane person will pick Community B. The retort is likely to be "but nowhere is 100% gay in real life!!!1" Yes and thank goodness for that. The point is that the more faggotry you have around, the more risk you're putting your kids at, and the ideal is zero risk. Learn how the Amish eliminate sodomy with this one weird trick, faggots hate them! Of course, the other retort is to pretend that faggotry is somehow normal and wouldn't represent a negative outcome for your child. If you believe that you're probably a moral relativist/general shitlib and hopeless.

2. Let's extend "muh closed doors" to some other types of behavior besides only sodomy. Propaganda has successfully convinced most people that it is fine and normal to commit sodomy "behind closed doors," but if we broaden this out for 2 seconds, it becomes immediately apparent that "it's behind closed doors" isn't a viable defense for degeneracy and no one actually thinks it is if they are being honest. Let us suppose there is a couple who likes to get pregnant, abort the kid late-term, have the husband rape the dead fetus, then cook and consume the remains. They find this dead cummy baby ritual sexually satisfying and do it over and over again.

It's technically legal, no one is getting hurt by any direct violence, it's all behind muh closed doors, but they aren't ashamed of it either and consider it totally fine and normal to do. You will not want to associate with these people, you will try to avoid them and you won't want to let your kids be around them. Same deal for degenerates who fap to loli art and are out and proud about it. And anyone who claims they would ackchyually be okay being around such people are either liars or wild degenerates themselves. It's not that the heckin' closed doors somehow made something okay, it's just that the line for what is acceptable and what is considered degenerate has been arbitrarily (yet successfully, from a social standpoint) moved forward to put sodomy on the other side of it.


----------



## SomeDingus (Mar 9, 2022)

LurkNoMore said:


> If only they were normal! If only!
> 
> Seriously what the actual fuck is this stupid shit?
> 
> ...


You're conflating fags with trannies. Being gay has nothing to do with crossdressing, or wanting to be the opposite sex. You act like fags are just closeted troons that are held back by muh normality. Gays are men, and want to stay men. Just like lesbians are women, and want to stay as women.


Ser Prize said:


> I repeat what I said earlier: what gives you the authority to divide homosexuals and social justice? They're VERY intertwined and I'd go as far as saying most homosexuals ascribe to social justice rhetoric.


No, we do not. In fact, most 'Social Justice' is propagated by straight people who want to virtue signal because they're fucking cucks.


Ser Prize said:


> You put it into way better terms than I would, well done. That's really why I oppose the deification of homosexuals: because it's inherently subversive and deconstructive.
> 
> What do you get when you tell two generations of kids with chronically low self esteem that being gay is STUNNING AND BRAVE?


I agree, homosexuality isn't something to be deified, most gay people will agree with that. I also agree that children shouldn't be exposed to idea of faggotry until they're old enough to understand people like that do exist. However no amount of propaganda is able to 'turn someone gay'. It isn't something you're indoctrinated into, it's something you're born with. 


Gig Bucking Fun said:


> As for homosexuality itself, there is no ”good” version of it. At best, it is a cope for people who have (in most cases) experienced some sort of sexual trauma/severe deviancy in their lives, and at worst, it is a sexual deviancy with no causality that is a gateway for more perverse behavior. After all, it’s no mistake that heterosexual child predators are outnumbered 11:1 by homosexual child predators.


Gay people can't change who they're attracted to. They *can* change how they behave when dealing with their sexuality, and they *can* act responsibly when discussing their sexuality. I understand that you can make the same argument with other degenerates like pedophiles, however humans have this thing where they can consciously make decisions, and consciously deciding *not* to have sex with children is extremely easy. I believe that homosexuality *is* a form of mental illness, but it *isn't* detrimental to anyone, unlike pedophilia, which actively harms everyone involved. There's a reason to kill a pedophile, there isn't a reason to kill a fag.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Mar 9, 2022)

SomeDingus said:


> Gay people can't change who they're attracted to. They *can* change how they behave when dealing with their sexuality, and they *can* act responsibly when discussing their sexuality. I understand that you can make the same argument with other degenerates like pedophiles, however humans have this thing where they can consciously make decisions, and consciously deciding *not* to have sex with children is extremely easy. I believe that homosexuality *is* a form of mental illness, but it *isn't* detrimental to anyone, unlike pedophilia, which actively harms everyone involved. There's a reason to kill a pedophile, there isn't a reason to kill a fag.


While I do agree homosexuality doesn’t have direct negative effects, it also seems to be a gateway to more perverse behavior, which is why (like I stated previously) there is an abnormally higher amount of homosexual child predators compared to heterosexual child predators (11:1). This point is reinforced even more when you consider only 6% of Americans identify as gay, bisexual, or trans.


----------



## BelUwUga (Mar 9, 2022)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> While I do agree homosexuality doesn’t have direct negative effects, it also seems to be a gateway to more perverse behavior, which is why (like I stated previously) there is an abnormally higher amount of homosexual child predators compared to heterosexual child predators (11:1). This point is reinforced even more when you consider only 6% of Americans identify as gay, bisexual, or trans.


Even if they were equal this still doesn't emphasize the root of the problem which is the theme of the thread. The official line is this doesn't happen. The statistics paint a very different picture. From my anecdotal experience there is also a much more rampant but even less acknowledged problem of vulnerable teens being preyed upon by gay adults decades older than them.


----------



## LurkNoMore (Mar 9, 2022)

SomeDingus said:


> You're conflating fags with trannies.


Claims I can't read, then fails to read my words. Go back and reread what I wrote.



SomeDingus said:


> Being gay has nothing to do with crossdressing, or wanting to be the opposite sex.


Never said it did. You said gays act normal and thus why you accept or tolerate them.



SomeDingus said:


> You act like fags are just closeted troons that are held back by muh normality.


I don't think the regular queer wants to be a troon. However there isn't much distance between the two.



SomeDingus said:


> Gays are men, and want to stay men. Just like lesbians are women, and want to stay as women.


I should hope so. Their insane enough already just being homosexuals.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Mar 9, 2022)

Last time I checked, being a fag doesn't require restructuring your worldview and redefining language that you already use while insisting that you impose the same rules on everyone in the world. Gays only ask that you accept that they want to take established concepts and boundaries and apply them to same-sex relationships. Faggots don't want me to change everything I know for them to be comfortable, they just want me to say 'OK' and not hit them too hard.


----------



## gang weeder (Mar 9, 2022)

SomeDingus said:


> No, we do not. In fact, most 'Social Justice' is propagated by straight people who want to virtue signal because they're fucking cucks.


You can't deny that the "gay community" is overwhelmingly aligned with the left and in bed with the corresponding SJW ideology. It's true that #NotAll of you are, in the same way that not all black people are, but the trend is overwhelming.



SomeDingus said:


> You're conflating fags with trannies. Being gay has nothing to do with crossdressing, or wanting to be the opposite sex. You act like fags are just closeted troons that are held back by muh normality. Gays are men, and want to stay men. Just like lesbians are women, and want to stay as women.


Being gay has a ton to do with crossdressing. Source: Before trooning really took off, "drag queens" were a gay phenomenon. The overlap between LGB and T is huge. The amount of troons who also had some type of LGB identity before/while trooning is wildly disproportionate and we both know it. That's why they are seen as a single community/political movement. And it's basic common sense that it would turn out this way as being prone to one form of sexual deviancy means you are far, far more prone to become interested in/explore others.



SomeDingus said:


> I agree, homosexuality isn't something to be deified, most gay people will agree with that. I also agree that children shouldn't be exposed to idea of faggotry until they're old enough to understand people like that do exist. However no amount of propaganda is able to 'turn someone gay'. It isn't something you're indoctrinated into, it's something you're born with.


The irony is that the whole concept of gay as 100% genetically pre-determined has been implanted into you by propaganda. It is nature/nurture both like any other complex behavior. There are cases of identical twins with one of them turning out gay and the other not, which is the hardest disproof of the genetic determinism theory one could possibly ask for. No, you probably won't be "turned gay" by watching SJW videos on youtube or some shit, but you clearly can be by sexual trauma like molestation as a child. Likewise people can be "gay" then swing back towards bisexual or even straight, especially women (it's true that it is harder for men who tend to be more rigid in this respect).



SomeDingus said:


> Gay people can't change who they're attracted to. They *can* change how they behave when dealing with their sexuality, and they *can* act responsibly when discussing their sexuality. I understand that you can make the same argument with other degenerates like pedophiles, however humans have this thing where they can consciously make decisions, and consciously deciding *not* to have sex with children is extremely easy. I believe that homosexuality *is* a form of mental illness, but it *isn't* detrimental to anyone, unlike pedophilia, which actively harms everyone involved. There's a reason to kill a pedophile, there isn't a reason to kill a fag.


It's detrimental to you and the person you are fagging with. Admitting it's a mental illness then pretending it's fine to indulge in it is quite a cope. Faggotry and alcoholism/drug abuse are excellent analogues. Just like being gay, drug abuse has a high risk factor based on genetics, but is not fully determined by them. It's a complex behavior where environment also massively affects outcomes. And likewise it isn't violent and doesn't directly harm anyone else but is obviously detrimental to the person suffering from it, and the proper course of action is for them to try and minimize their drug consumption not blindly indulge in it. Faggotry I would say is worse since it harms your fellow fags that you are fagging with and likewise has a huge correlation with pedophilia.


----------



## Philip Seymour Hoffman (Mar 10, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> 1. Quick thought experiment, you can pick one of two communities to live in. Community A is 100% faggots. You and your wife might be straight but literally every other person your children interacts with will be a faggot. All of the other children in this community (let's assume somehow there is a normal amount of children, it's a hypothetical) are being raised by faggots and taught that it's normal to have 2 dads. Nothing illegal ever happens and your kids don't ever have to actually see the ass sex, so it's all muh closed doors, but it's still 100% fags. Community B is 100% heteros and bans faggotry.


this is a very scary thought, something to keep in mind 100% when starting a family


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 10, 2022)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> The push for homosexual acceptance was (and still is) very successful. Everyone who has propaganda pushed on them for their entire lives will accept it to some degree. It doesn’t matter how based you think you are; a constant onslaught of homosexual rhetoric will affect you, which is why so many on this board who are quick to play “Guess the race” will hesitate to call a faggot what they are.
> 
> As for homosexuality itself, there is no ”good” version of it. At best, it is a cope for people who have (in most cases) experienced some sort of sexual trauma/severe deviancy in their lives, and at worst, it is a sexual deviancy with no causality that is a gateway for more perverse behavior. After all, it’s no mistake that heterosexual child predators are outnumbered 11:1 by homosexual child predators.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Shitty vent, please ignore



I'm going to reply to you because you seem far more genuine than half the posters here who I think nobody can reason with and are also very fucking dishonest with that one guy skipping the verb "acting" which I highlighted and uppercased the second post and assume I said "are normal". I literally never said in this entire thread that homosexuality or even transsexualism was normal, I said that gays and trannies could act normal like they can take a bath, have a normal conversation with other people (Without politics or talking about their "gayness"/"transness") or even buy things from the shop and come back home without having a tantrum. You can be abnormal, but act like a normal everyday person. Apparently that concept is too hard to grasp for some retarded autists on this forum.



First I'm not really apathetic, I'm empathetic. I have no reason to hate homosexuals and I always thought that what they were doing were completely harmless,* (fucking love that one guy who compares sodomy to pedophilia and cannibalism as if the 3 had anything in common)* so I default to let them live because it's a waste of time to focus on others when I should worry about myself first, for real I only have problem when they do weird shit in public, I don't care of what sex they practise in private as long as it's legal and not cannibalism/pedophilia. If you are christian, god will judge them, so that's none of your business judging them on his behalf. If you are atheist, I don't even know why you would care about morality in this instance because atheists are materialists, they care very little about morality as it is immaterial. That doesn't mean they have no ethics like they too think pedophilia is abhorrent because it's actively harming children. Anyways point is, unless you have had a bad interaction with a gay then I don't understand why you hate them. This is the kind of zealotry I'm not fond of and I'm willing to contest.

I fully agree with the second paragraph and I have stated this much myself that homosexuality is usually caused by pornographic consumption, however this issue with Pedophilia should atleast be spread. Furries are fully complacent and let the worst degeneracies in their fandom like Zoophilia and whatnot so they're irredeemable, I hope this isn't also true for most homosexuals, but according to some 'experts' here: gays are SJWs, so that must be a no, they don't tolerate this. SJWs in general hate Pedophiles, so if that was true then by default homosexuals wouldn't tolerate Pedophiles either. Anyways this should be brought up more frequently to the attention of the LGB community so that something can be done about the problem if it is this widespread.



BelUwUga said:


> Even if they were equal this still doesn't emphasize the root of the problem which is the theme of the thread. The official line is this doesn't happen. The statistics paint a very different picture. From my anecdotal experience there is also a much more rampant but even less acknowledged problem of vulnerable teens being preyed upon by gay adults decades older than them.


Again sorry for my scepticism, but if this was very widespread I'd see more of it being brought up on social media, particularly on right-wing circles, but *every single time* the grooming comes from trannies.

This could possibly be an underground practise like the elusive Pedophile rings which we don't hear much about on the daily, but which are apparently frequent to come across unknowingly.


----------



## BelUwUga (Mar 10, 2022)

> This could possibly be an underground practise like the elusive Pedophile rings which we don't hear much about on the daily, but which are apparently frequent to come across unknowingly.


@Kiwi & Cow Here's a blog that talks about it as it is acceptable to discuss today. This was part of the LGB movement's platform in the 70s the same way pederasty that gave us NAMBLA was part of it. Publicly it is disavowed and largely unacknowledged because they know how terrible it looks. In many ways it is treated as a rite of passage instead of the predation it is. Like I said it's not even so much a matter of rate. When discussion of it is verboten the only acceptable rate is it _never_ happening. You won't find studies or articles taking a stand because people like their careers. It's similar to the way a lot of valid TERF/Detrans points are shouted down even when they are objectively true. It requires me to think about why even those supposedly uninvolved are closing ranks and zealously protecting them.


----------



## Ser Prize (Mar 10, 2022)

@Kiwi & Cow Can't reply to you due to Null being buck broken. But let me try to point out where I stand now, and how I got there from where you are now.

I used to be very live and let live about this kind of thing, because it's logical. Who cares what they do behind closed doors? And you know what? If they had kept it behind closed doors I'd probably still be okay with it, even knowing what I've learned since.

But that was if it had been that way. But it hasn't been. Instead over the last ten years homosexuality has been thoroughly shoved into _everything_, made into some weird sacred class and even gone so far as to be peddled to fucking kids in school. That is not "behind closed doors"! And you can't just say "that's just those sjws" because those sjws are also fucking gay!


----------



## gang weeder (Mar 10, 2022)

> I'm going to reply to you because you seem far more genuine than half the posters here who I think nobody can reason with and are also very fucking dishonest with that one guy skipping the verb "acting" which I highlighted and uppercased the second post and assume I said "are normal". I literally never said in this entire thread that homosexuality or even transsexualism was normal, I said that gays and trannies could act normal like they can take a bath, have a normal conversation with other people (Without politics or talking about their "gayness"/"transness") or even buy things from the shop and come back home without having a tantrum. You can be abnormal, but act like a normal everyday person. Apparently that concept is too hard to grasp for some retarded autists on this forum.



"Acting normal" would mean not indulging in ass sex. Sodomy is not normal.



> First I'm not really apathetic, I'm empathetic. I have no reason to hate homosexuals and I always thought that what they were doing were completely harmless,* (fucking love that one guy who compares sodomy to pedophilia and cannibalism as if the 3 had anything in common)* so I default to let them live because it's a waste of time to focus on others when I should worry about myself first, for real I only have problem when they do weird shit in public, I don't care of what sex they practise in private as long as it's legal and not cannibalism/pedophilia.



Faggotry has a huge overlap with pedophilia. This has been pointed out many times and you just flat out ignore it. Likewise I don't necessarily hate faggots, so long as they aren't going after children or otherwise being predatory, in the same way that I don't necessarily hate alcoholics or drug addicts. I recognize that what they are doing is wrong and harmful without hating them for it (again, except for the pedos and other predators, which unfortunately there are many of--but yes, #NotAll of them do that). This seems like an impossible concept for you to grasp.



> I fully agree with the second paragraph and I have stated this much myself that homosexuality is usually caused by pornographic consumption, however this issue with Pedophilia should atleast be spread. Furries are fully complacent and let the worst degeneracies in their fandom like Zoophilia and whatnot so they're irredeemable, I hope this isn't also true for most homosexuals, but according to some 'experts' here: gays are SJWs, so that must be a no, they don't tolerate this. SJWs in general hate Pedophiles, so if that was true then by default homosexuals wouldn't tolerate Pedophiles either. Anyways this should be brought up more frequently to the attention of the LGB community so that something can be done about the problem if it is this widespread.



Furries are a great analogue to fags in this sense. Just like furries will obviously be more complacent in zoosadism than normal people, fags are going to be more complacent in pedophilia and other degenerate behavior which inherently stems from their "community" and more likely to ignore it or make excuses for it compared to normal people who don't feel any inherent threat from targeting and eliminating deviant behavior.



> Again sorry for my scepticism, but if this was very widespread I'd see more of it being brought up on social media, particularly on right-wing circles, but *every single time* the grooming comes from trannies.
> 
> This could possibly be an underground practise like the elusive Pedophile rings which we don't hear much about on the daily, but which are apparently frequent to come across unknowingly.



It's "underground" in the sense that it's massively censored and suppressed in any even vaguely normie-level media and is a completely untouchable topic in the culture, so yeah, you don't get to see much about it and you have to come to fringe places like this one to start really learning the truth. Right wing media is still catching up on this, and still focuses on trannyshit because that's much lower hanging fruit, but they're getting there.


----------



## SomeDingus (Mar 10, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> "Acting normal" would mean not indulging in ass sex. Sodomy is not normal.


Nigga the fuck is sodomy, this isn't the middle ages, people fuck coconuts. Also you have no swag.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Mar 11, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> "Acting normal" would mean not indulging in ass sex. Sodomy is not normal.


Homosexual behaviour, right up to penetrative sex, is observed in multiple species. And before you wheel out the appeal to nature thing, consider that the assessment of "normal" has to at least start with an examination of nature, given we are ultimately a part of it and driven far more by our instincts than we like to pretend. When something appears in multiple species, including those closely related to us, that has to be taken into account.

"Normal" is not a good argument, either against or for a thing.


----------



## Ser Prize (Mar 11, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> Homosexual behaviour, right up to penetrative sex, is observed in multiple species. And before you wheel out the appeal to nature thing, consider that the assessment of "normal" has to at least start with an examination of nature, given we are ultimately a part of it and driven far more by our instincts than we like to pretend. When something appears in multiple species, including those closely related to us, that has to be taken into account.
> 
> "Normal" is not a good argument, either against or for a thing.


Two notes:

One: Even the most careful and gentle anal intercourse is harmful to the one receiving, with severe longterm consequences for those who engage in it regularly.

Two: Exclusively homosexual behaviour is not generally seen in nature.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 11, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> *Likewise I don't necessarily hate faggots*


I don't even think I can add anything to this comment, it's hilariously wrong but whatever mate.


gang weeder said:


> start really learning the truth


Go back to /pol/ nigga.


teriyakiburns said:


> Homosexual behaviour, right up to penetrative sex, is observed in multiple species. And before you wheel out the appeal to nature thing, consider that the assessment of "normal" has to at least start with an examination of nature, given we are ultimately a part of it and driven far more by our instincts than we like to pretend. When something appears in multiple species, including those closely related to us, that has to be taken into account.
> 
> "Normal" is not a good argument, either against or for a thing.


Honestly that was an opinion made into an argument by the local poltards gang weeder and LurkNoMore when all I did was to say "if you act normal I like you". Either way, whether a person is normal or abnormal that doesn't make them worth of any attention.


----------



## gang weeder (Mar 11, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> Homosexual behaviour, right up to penetrative sex, is observed in multiple species. And before you wheel out the appeal to nature thing, consider that the assessment of "normal" has to at least start with an examination of nature, given we are ultimately a part of it and driven far more by our instincts than we like to pretend. When something appears in multiple species, including those closely related to us, that has to be taken into account.
> 
> "Normal" is not a good argument, either against or for a thing.


Appealing to the behavior of animals is also a silly argument. I agree that appeals to muh normality are not good arguments. In this case I was just pointing out that, given that such an appeal had been made, ass sex is not a normal behavior anyways. In the sense that the average person does not engage in it.


----------



## BipolarPon (Mar 13, 2022)

I don't know many people here treat gay people just like trans people.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Mar 13, 2022)

Some of the things that's vehemently condoned in the LGBT would make a sane homosexual rat each other out and willingly put themselves on the wall.

Jokes aside,  I got nothing against the dudes. Just stay away from kids and practice protected sex. We cool? It doesn't have to end in a sex war y'know?


----------



## Dylan (Mar 13, 2022)

Faggotry and lgbt shit goes so far you actually can see fags making fun of the whole slphabet movement. Just keep this in mind, there are fruity npc fags and then there are men who are just homosexual, these two rarely overlap irl.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Mar 13, 2022)

Dylan said:


> Faggotry and lgbt shit goes so far you actually can see fags making fun of the whole slphabet movement. Just keep this in mind, there are fruity npc fags and then there are men who are just homosexual, these two rarely overlap irl.


Well put. The alleged overlap between being a homo and a pedo may correlate but I don't see causation. Some people are gay, and some people are pedophiles. The common denominator is depravity, not sexual attraction. I would say that depraved child fuckers engage in homosexual behaviour to satisfy their deviancy, not that gays fuck kids because they're perverts across the board.

Being gay isn't haute anymore. It's not good enough. Being gay is so normalized today that kids don't magically end up gay the same way they magically end up being a tranny. Determining homosexuality is easy for any normie: you either like the idea of fucking the same sex or you don't, and there's nothing wrong with that going either way. Depraved people build on to this simple concept with different groups and labels: _homoromantic, homoerotic, homosexual, etc._

Not all fags are perverts but all perverts will be fags if the price is right. Homosexuality is an attractive prospect for sexually depraved individuals rather than pedophilia being a virtue for gays.


----------



## Male Idiot (Mar 13, 2022)

RX-78 said:


> View attachment 3045558
> All faggots have butt worms that alter their brains like la plaga from rezi 4, but gayer.





smeckt said:


> cuckservatives have no standing ground. in 10 years they will defend trannies like they defend gays, women, blacks, the working class etc. the left just need to find something even more repulsive to distract cuckservatives
> 
> View attachment 3048594



That's why true nationalists don't really care for cuckservatives. Too much being proper, too much worshipping jewish fairy tales.



teriyakiburns said:


> Homosexual behaviour, right up to penetrative sex, is observed in multiple species. And before you wheel out the appeal to nature thing, consider that the assessment of "normal" has to at least start with an examination of nature, given we are ultimately a part of it and driven far more by our instincts than we like to pretend. When something appears in multiple species, including those closely related to us, that has to be taken into account.
> 
> "Normal" is not a good argument, either against or for a thing.



What Pajeet does in the middle on the street is natural too. Very natural, bonobos and chimps fling it all the time. We are just smart enough to realise it has bad consquences like cholera.
The only good argument for human life mattering more than a... fish for example, is that we can rise above the crude, mindless casuality of nature.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 13, 2022)

Dylan said:


> Faggotry and lgbt shit goes so far you actually can see fags making fun of the whole slphabet movement. Just keep this in mind, there are fruity npc fags and then there are men who are just homosexual, these two rarely overlap irl.


PREACH! Ser Prize will probably not agree with you there, but it's a fact. 

I think the real issue is the amount of SJWs who also claim to be queer or queergender. "Queer" used to be an insult like faggot, nowadays it's an off-brand of homosexuality that's dedicated to particularly deviant and mentally ill people, thus this creates the mindset for people who then think SJWs are always gay or that gays are always into social justice.


----------



## RX-78 (Mar 13, 2022)

Male Idiot said:


> That's why true nationalists don't really care for cuckservatives. Too much being proper, too much worshipping jewish fairy tales.


Forget being proper, the cuckservative values the opinion of the man who wants to kill him more than anything else on the planet and will gladly watch his wife get raped and killed by a pack of niggers so he can accumulate tolerance points (tm) and show that he is morally superior to those dang dirty liberals. The cuckservative is the end game of pathological altruism, helped along by a semetic desert religion that tells him he will get a heaven of sporzbawl and tv if he turns the other cheek like a pussy.


----------



## jumboseafood (Mar 30, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> Two notes:
> 
> One: Even the most careful and gentle anal intercourse is harmful to the one receiving, with severe longterm consequences for those who engage in it regularly.
> 
> Two: Exclusively homosexual behaviour is not generally seen in nature.


10 percent of male sheep are exclusively homo.


----------



## jumboseafood (Mar 30, 2022)

Sumptinsfuckey said:


> Because if you admit that homosexuality is and always been the result of molestation you have to admit that troons are the result of indoctrination; and no one wants to recognize that bending the sapling deforms the tree.


What a absurd fucking claim. Are  you aware homosexuality correlates highly with certain genotypes and hormones levels in utero?


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Mar 30, 2022)

How it started: Muh closed doors, how does it affect you, consenting adults

How it is going:


----------



## gang weeder (Mar 30, 2022)

jumboseafood said:


> What a absurd fucking claim. Are  you aware homosexuality correlates highly with certain genotypes and hormones levels in utero?


Are you aware that identical twins do not always share the same sexual orientation?


----------



## Ser Prize (Mar 31, 2022)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> How it started: Muh closed doors, how does it affect you, consenting adults
> 
> How it is going:
> 
> View attachment 3127883View attachment 3127905View attachment 3127913


That's the thing that gets me: they were lying. And for the longest time I fell for it.

All you need to do is start digging around the history of the "LGBT" community and what they do to find out that they're fucking lying. But they've got the best PR department in the world right now. People love gays so much that even when you show them proof that it's widely accepted that molestation happens in the community they just don't fucking care.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Mar 31, 2022)

RX-78 said:


> Forget being proper, the cuckservative values the opinion of the man who wants to kill him more than anything else on the planet and will gladly watch his wife get raped and killed by a pack of niggers so he can accumulate tolerance points (tm) and show that he is morally superior to those dang dirty liberals. The cuckservative is the end game of pathological altruism, helped along by a semetic desert religion that tells him he will get a heaven of sporzbawl and tv if he turns the other cheek like a pussy.


What would be your religion then?


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 31, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> That's the thing that gets me: they were lying. And for the longest time I fell for it.
> 
> All you need to do is start digging around the history of the "LGBT" community and what they do to find out that they're fucking lying. But they've got the best PR department in the world right now. People love gays so much that even when you show them proof that it's widely accepted that molestation happens in the community they just don't fucking care.


Since when is Milo Yiannopoulos molesting children? Cope, deranged poltard. 
Nobody likes Pedophilia, but you associating an entire group of people with it when you have no way of proving it other than by misusing statistics which come down to "Woah the straighties have it bad, but the fags have it slightly worse" then your argument is flawed and nobody is going to care about that specifically, simple.


----------



## Ser Prize (Mar 31, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> Since when is Milo Yiannopoulos molesting children? Cope, deranged poltard.
> Nobody likes Pedophilia, but you associating an entire group of people with it when you have no way of proving it other than by misusing statistics which come down to "Woah the straighties have it bad, but the fags have it slightly worse" then your argument is flawed and nobody is going to care about that specifically, simple.


Milo wasn't molesting children, but he was molested, and for the longest time refused to properly process what happened to him and/or place blame on his abuser, saying it was 'part of the culture' and how if he hadn't been abused he 'wouldn't give such good head'. Milo then refused to name anyone because he was worried for their safety, and this isn't the first time the "gay community" circles the fucking wagons when this issue comes up.


----------



## Sumptinsfuckey (Mar 31, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> Since when is Milo Yiannopoulos molesting children? Cope, deranged poltard.
> Nobody likes Pedophilia, but you associating an entire group of people with it when you have no way of proving it other than by misusing statistics which come down to "Woah the straighties have it bad, but the fags have it slightly worse" then your argument is flawed and nobody is going to care about that specifically, simple.


Fuck off faggot. Homosexuality and pedophilia/pederasty have always gonne hand in hand. From ancient greece to modern san fran where there is open homosexuality there are kids getting molested.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 31, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> Milo wasn't molesting children, but he was molested, and for the longest time refused to properly process what happened to him and/or place blame on his abuser, saying it was 'part of the culture' and how if he hadn't been abused he 'wouldn't give such good head'. Milo then refused to name anyone because he was worried for their safety, and this isn't the first time the "gay community" circles the fucking wagons when this issue comes up.


So, you admit that what you said earlier was bullshit right? LMAO


Sumptinsfuckey said:


> Fuck off faggot. Homosexuality and pedophilia/pederasty have always gonne hand in hand. From ancient greece to modern san fran where there is open homosexuality there are kids getting molested.


Prove it faglord. I bet you can't.


----------



## Ser Prize (Mar 31, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> So, you admit that what you said earlier was bullshit right? LMAO
> 
> Prove it faglord. I bet you can't.


How is that admitting what I said was bullshit? Because one particular gay didn't touch a kid that means pedos don't touch kids? Despite said gay having been touched as a kid?


----------



## Sumptinsfuckey (Mar 31, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> Prove it faglord. I bet you can't.


Cope and suck more dick fag.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 31, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> How is that admitting what I said was bullshit? Because one particular gay didn't touch a kid that means pedos don't touch kids? Despite said gay having been touched as a kid?


Yes Pedophiles touch kids, it's nothing new and it's awful. Now tell me why you think fags touch kids.


----------



## Ser Prize (Mar 31, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> Yes Pedophiles touch kids, it's nothing new and it's awful. Now tell me why you think fags touch kids.


Because they do? The statistics for that shit is wild.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 31, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> Because they do? The statistics for that shit is wild.


It's not that much of a difference from the general population, that's why I said you were misusing statistics. Still it doesn't answer the question of why you think all homosexuals are predators, maybe find a more tangible argument other than muh statistics.


----------



## Ser Prize (Mar 31, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> It's not that much of a difference from the general population, that's why I said you were misusing statistics. Still it doesn't answer the question of why you think all homosexuals are predators, maybe find a more tangible argument other than muh statistics.


I don't think all homosexuals are predators. I also don't think all pit bulls are shitbulls. I still wouldn't trust either with a baby.

What more tangible argument is there then scientific fucking data?


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 31, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> I don't think all homosexuals are predators. I also don't think all pit bulls are shitbulls. I still wouldn't trust either with a baby.
> 
> What more tangible argument is there then scientific fucking data?


5.6% of the population is gay.


			https://www.statista.com/topics/1249/homosexuality/
		

This leads to more cases of Pedophilia reported than with heterosexual people per capita. 
Also this article is dated 2021, your statistic was created in 1992 when there were even less gay people in the US. Also most gay people back then were hiding in the closet, so this statistic might also have some inaccurate numbers because the only gays accounted for were either the ones caught by the police or the ones that were overtly gay.

Your "scientific fucking data" is completely misused and probably also outdated that's why it's not a fucking tangible argument.


----------



## jumboseafood (Apr 1, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> @Kiwi & Cow Can't reply to you due to Null being buck broken. But let me try to point out where I stand now, and how I got there from where you are now.
> 
> I used to be very live and let live about this kind of thing, because it's logical. Who cares what they do behind closed doors? And you know what? If they had kept it behind closed doors I'd probably still be okay with it, even knowing what I've learned since.
> 
> But that was if it had been that way. But it hasn't been. Instead over the last ten years homosexuality has been thoroughly shoved into _everything_, made into some weird sacred class and even gone so far as to be peddled to fucking kids in school. That is not "behind closed doors"! And you can't just say "that's just those sjws" because those sjws are also fucking gay!


By shoved into everything you mean some TV shows added the token homo in.


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 1, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> Since when is Milo Yiannopoulos molesting children? Cope, deranged poltard.
> Nobody likes Pedophilia, but you associating an entire group of people with it when you have no way of proving it other than by misusing statistics which come down to "Woah the straighties have it bad, but the fags have it slightly worse" then your argument is flawed and nobody is going to care about that specifically, simple.


I wouldn't leave my kid with a pit bull so neither would I leave them with a fag. Trends and correlations don't stop existing just because your fee fees don't like them.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Apr 2, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> I wouldn't leave my kid with a pit bull so neither would I leave them with a fag. Trends and correlations don't stop existing just because your fee fees don't like them.


Men are also over twice as likely to commit a crime, especially rape, compared to women but of course trends and correlations don't stop existing just because your fee fees don't like them, so any feminist that says that men are inherently rapey must be completely right.

Retard.


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 2, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> Men are also over twice as likely to commit a crime, especially rape, compared to women but of course trends and correlations don't stop existing just because your fee fees don't like them, so any feminist that says that men are inherently rapey must be completely right.
> 
> Retard.


Yes, men _are _inherently rapey. The overwhelming majority of rapes are committed by men. Fags are also inherently kid-diddle-y. Your point?


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Apr 2, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> Yes, men _are _inherently rapey. The overwhelming majority of rapes are committed by men. Fags are also inherently kid-diddle-y. Your point?


It's gay to assume a group of people is going to do something because the statistics state that they are slightly more likely to actually commit it. 
Feminists who claim that men are inherently rapey are idiots because most men on Earth don't rape and likewise you're an idiot since most fags don't rape either. I've seen only one example of that, *ONE* it's especially jarring compared to the troon shit going on right now.

I'm more concerned about statistics that are above 50% or atleast close to that like the 41% (You know exactly what I'm talking about) or when it's to highlight a double standard like hate crimes from blacks against asians are disproportionately more frquent than whites on blacks and yet leftists care more about hate crimes from whites against blacks. I wouldn't use that statistic to define whether I like someone or not because they are probably not part of the statistic to start with. It also needs to be up to date, the statistic brought up by Ser Prize was from 1992, it is 3 decades ago, so it's basically worthless data at this point.

I thought right-wingers were supposed to be individualists instead of collectivists, but it seems that's not true for Nationalists who still obsess over labels and groupings.


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 2, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> It's gay to assume a group of people is going to do something because the statistics state that they are slightly more likely to actually commit it.



No, it's just acknowledging reality. I would rather leave my kid with a woman than a man (why do you think the stereotypical babysitter/nurse is female?), and with a straight man than a fag.



Kiwi & Cow said:


> Feminists who claim that men are inherently rapey are idiots because most men on Earth don't rape and likewise you're an idiot since most fags don't rape either. I've seen only one example of that, *ONE* it's especially jarring compared to the troon shit going on right now.
> 
> I'm more concerned about statistics that are above 50% or atleast close to that like the 41% (You know exactly what I'm talking about) or when it's to highlight a double standard like hate crimes from blacks against asians are disproportionately more frquent than whites on blacks and yet leftists care more about hate crimes from whites against blacks.



How concerning a statistic is depends on how severe the outcome is. When it's something as severe as sexual assault or molestation, you want that chance to be pretty damn close to zero. This is why women have an innate anxiety over "creeps" and feel uneasy about "nice guys" even if 95% of the time the guy wouldn't do anything inappropriate. Taking the chance that it might be that 5% is still unacceptable when the possible negative outcome is so devastating.

And this is a case where leftists have a double standard. As you pointed out feminists love to paint straight men as rape machines who just rape rape rape women non stop. But they will screech and scream in outrage if you point out the trends of grooming/pedophilia among fags.



Kiwi & Cow said:


> I thought right-wingers were supposed to be individualists instead of collectivists, but it seems that's not true for Nationalists who still obsess over labels and groupings.



Both exist and matter and believe it or not, you aren't required to only ever consider one or the other in an autistic total black or white fashion. For instance, I'm very wary of faggotry as an overall social trend while having encountered a couple of fags who I got to know well enough personally that I had some trust in them that they weren't total shitbags. Likewise I've had plenty of positive interactions with black people on an individual level, but if I were choosing a neighborhood to move into and one was majority white while the other was majority black, which one do you think I should pick?


----------



## jumboseafood (Apr 2, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> Yes, men _are _inherently rapey. The overwhelming majority of rapes are committed by men. Fags are also inherently kid-diddle-y. Your point?


Most pedos are married


----------



## BelUwUga (Apr 2, 2022)

jumboseafood said:


> Most pedos are married


Many fags also marry females as a beard. Especially in older relationships that data is more likely to be based on.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Apr 2, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> No, it's just acknowledging reality. I would rather leave my kid with a woman than a man (why do you think the stereotypical babysitter/nurse is female?), and with a straight man than a fag.


You're referring to a different debate with different issues. One minute ago you were talking about preventing gay men from being near a kid and now you're talking about gay men not having children (Adopted of course) and I don't want to derail the topic more than that so I'll stop there. Atleast stay consistent.


gang weeder said:


> How concerning a statistic is depends on how severe the outcome is.


Yeah I agree with that. That's why despite being extremely rare, I'm often worried about nuclear plants going off.


gang weeder said:


> When it's something as severe as sexual assault or molestation, you want that chance to be pretty damn close to zero.


It's less severe than murder or an accident that can kill upward thousands of people, so nah especially if it's a petty and small number like this.


gang weeder said:


> This is why women have an innate anxiety over "creeps" and feel uneasy about "nice guys" even if 95% of the time the guy wouldn't do anything inappropriate.


Fair enough, if someone drops red flags that he's a fucking weirdo I'll actively avoid him sure. For example dangerhairs are often very quick to anger and because of that I usually keep my distance, if someone makes you feel like he's dangerous then you have good reasons to believe he is.

Tho I haven't known a single gay who acted creepy either around me or children, so that point is moot. If you did then let people know that person in particular should be avoided, don't make stupid generalisations.


gang weeder said:


> Taking the chance that it might be that 5% is still unacceptable when the possible negative outcome is so devastating.


You said it yourself that people should be wary of creeps when they spot one, let them do that instead of preaching how much gays are going to rape kids.


gang weeder said:


> And this is a case where leftists have a double standard. As you pointed out feminists love to paint straight men as rape machines who just rape rape rape women non stop. But they will screech and scream in outrage if you point out the trends of grooming/pedophilia among fags.





gang weeder said:


> Both exist and matter and believe it or not, you aren't required to only ever consider one or the other in an autistic total black or white fashion.


Half of the time, that's how politispergs work especially when making rhetorical arguments which you were doing. Nationalists usually view people not as people, but as labels, ironically as much as the intersectional feminists view people either as "the oppressed" or "the oppressor". Most Nationalists don't view niggers as people, they view niggers as niggers and that's a clinically retarded mindset.
There are probably exceptions where the Nationalist or the feminist takes an individualistic stance, but they're the exception not the rule. I also rarely think like a collectivist, but when I do I'll be opposing something that will hurt most people, but may have no impact on me directly.


gang weeder said:


> For instance, I'm very wary of faggotry as an overall social trend while having encountered a couple of fags who I got to know well enough personally that I had some trust in them that they weren't total shitbags.


The way you're wording that, you're basically saying "They're trying to turn the kids gay and I want to stop them".
Homosexuality is purely an impulse, so most people will be either gay or not, simple as that. It can be caused by a worm, by pornography consumption, by mental ailments or in some rare cases the guy just hate women, but still wants to be in a relationship. There's no clique or cult that tries to groom children to be gay unlike the troons with which there are dozens upon dozens of examples in the farms alone.

What may be happening is that since homosexuality is normalised people are more likely to admit to it, they are basically coming out of the closet. Gays who were married to women have also dropped them completely for a gay lifestyle since the beginning of the millenium and whilst that's shitty and basically adultery, the fact is that there are gay people who were predestined to be gay, but instead of accepting their vice they wore a facade to be accepted into society.


gang weeder said:


> Likewise I've had plenty of positive interactions with black people on an individual level, but if I were choosing a neighborhood to move into and one was majority white while the other was majority black, which one do you think I should pick?


I'd pick the upper class neighbourhood with the nice looking houses rather than the neighbourhood in the suburban areas with the old ass cracking houses.
Despite being a mostly white city, I wouldn't live in Detroit because Detroit is basically a shithole, now I would be very happy to live in a place like Rome although everyone there is brown skinned. Granted most cities in Africa are bigger shitholes than Detroit, so I thought that Rome would atleast make my point, but anyways.
In America specifically there are some nice looking neighbourhoods with mostly black people living that I wouldn't mind living with. Not everyone there would be nice, but I'd atleast try to make friends before I decide whether I want to stay or not. If you can get along with everyone around then you should stay man. There are also white neighbourhoods infested with Karens and lefty poltards I certainly don't want to live with Karens and social justice warriors.


----------



## celebrityskin (Apr 2, 2022)

That stuff wasn’t limited to gays though; late 60s - 1980 as a whole was pedo central. They put like a 13 year old in Playboy back in the 70s. Brooke Shields is a celebrity, even today, because of stuff like this


----------



## Sumptinsfuckey (Apr 2, 2022)

It's pretty simple. Fags are kid diddlers because they became fags by being kid diddlef. Bi's are what incels used to become, troons are what bi's become now. 

Bottom line, homeschool your kids and gatekeep the people you allow around them faggot.


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 2, 2022)

> You're referring to a different debate with different issues. One minute ago you were talking about preventing gay men from being near a kid and now you're talking about gay men not having children (Adopted of course) and I don't want to derail the topic more than that so I'll stop there. Atleast stay consistent.



No, I'm talking about preventing gay men from being alone with children.



> It's less severe than murder or an accident that can kill upward thousansds of people, so nah especially if it's a petty and small number like this.



You think a chance of rape is NBD? Okay bro. You do you I guess. Normal people feel otherwise.



> The way you're wording that, you're basically saying "They're trying to turn the kids gay and I want to stop them".
> Homosexuality is purely an impulse, so most people will be either gay or not, simple as that. It can be caused by a worm, by pornography consumption, by mental ailments or in some rare cases the guy just hate women, but still wants to be in a relationship. There's no clique or cult that tries to groom children to be gay unlike the troons with which there are dozens upon dozens of examples in the farms alone.
> 
> What may be happening is that since homosexuality is normalised people are more likely to admit to it, they are basically coming out of the closet. Gays who were married to women have also dropped them completely for a gay lifestyle since the beginning of the millenium and whilst that's shitty and basically adultery, the fact is that there are gay people who were predestined to be gay, but instead of accepting their vice they wore a facade to be accepted into society.



This is exactly the same as the copes liberals use to excuse tranny shit. Like word for word. "Well now that it's normalized all the fags are coming out of the closet who were secretly actually fags the whole time!" If you know how bullshit it is for trannies why do you so generously assume it must be true for fags?



> Despite being a mostly white city, I wouldn't live in Detroit because Detroit is basically a shithole, now I would be very happy to live in a place like Rome although everyone there is brown skinned. Granted most cities in Africa are bigger shitholes than Detroit, so I thought that Rome would atleast make my point, but anyways.



>Despite being a mostly white city








Honk honk.


----------



## Psychotron (Apr 2, 2022)

So let me put it this way. 
Being troons is visible, being gay is not.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Apr 3, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> No, I'm talking about preventing gay men from being alone with children.


I'm really trying to figure out when that could even be possible, but the only time a gay would be with children, but no adults is if his job is being a nurse or a teacher also nobody may know he's gay because he may have not admitted to it.


gang weeder said:


> You think a chance of rape is NBD? Okay bro. You do you I guess. Normal people feel otherwise.


You said it yourself, the severity of an issue may or may not be make something as worthwhile to worry about as other things. I never said rape was okay, I said murder and accidents are worse. Despite being rare, plane and boat accidents are not only very likely to kill, but also to kill in huge numbers of people.


gang weeder said:


> This is exactly the same as the copes liberals use to excuse tranny shit. Like word for word. "Well now that it's normalized all the fags are coming out of the closet who were secretly actually fags the whole time!" If you know how bullshit it is for trannies why do you so generously assume it must be true for fags?


Trannies groom children into their cult, gays do not for the most part. This is an observable fact, kids and adults who suddently say that they are trans were probably gaslit into it. Homosexuality is an impulse and is caused by what I mentioned earlier, so you can't reasonably be gaslit into becoming gay and anyone who comes out as gay today were probably afraid to come out sooner due to social norms.

The parallels you're trying desperately to draw between trannies and the rest of the LGB will be wrong because homosexuality and trannyism are 2 completely different things. Trannyism is a personality cult, homosexuality is a sexual orientation caused by libido and sexual impulses.






						The Cult of Transgenderism
					

The Cult of Transgenderism:My Brother's Crisis of Identity in an America Gone MadBy "Lisa"    Last year, my brother




					frc.org
				








						Social Insanity: The Cult of Transgenderism :: By Denis Bowden
					

The Cult of Transgenderism If you have ever wondered where this preoccupation with the re-identification of our sexuality is leading, you should have a




					www.raptureready.com
				











						The Cult Of Transgender - The American Conservative
					

Today's lost children, mutilated by a popular culture




					www.theamericanconservative.com
				











						The Relentless Homophobia of Transgenderism
					

Transgenderism is eventually, inevitably, homophobic. Transgenderism is already the “cure” for homosexuality in Iran. It is only a matter of time before the gains attained by the &#8220…




					genderfatigue.wordpress.com
				





gang weeder said:


> >Despite being a mostly white city





			Race, Diversity, and Ethnicity in Detroit, MI | BestNeighborhood.org
		



> The majority *race* in *Detroit* overall is white at 65.3% of residents. The next most-common racial group is black at 23.1%.


We've got conflicting numbers there.


Sumptinsfuckey said:


> Bi's are what incels used to become, troons are what bi's become now.


There are literal Bisexuals on the forums who haven't trooned out retard.
You were probably speaking of the pansexual pervs who think having sex is a hobby.


----------



## Sumptinsfuckey (Apr 3, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> There are literal Bisexuals on the forums who haven't trooned out retard.
> You were probably speaking of the pansexual pervs who think having sex is a hobby.


Yet, faggot.


----------



## ManInTheBlarms (May 28, 2022)

People accept gays because there literally isn't a compelling argument against allowing gay sex and marriage. "But kid diddlers!" Fucking kids is already illegal spergs.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (May 28, 2022)

ManInTheBlarms said:


> People accept gays because there literally isn't a compelling argument against allowing gay sex and marriage. "But kid diddlers!" Fucking kids is already illegal spergs.


Gays are sex pests that propagate disease at a much higher rate than heterosexuals. Getting pozzed is a life event like graduation or your first car.


----------



## ManInTheBlarms (May 29, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> Gays are sex pests that propagate disease at a much higher rate than heterosexuals. Getting pozzed is a life event like graduation or your first car.


Pure autism. You realize the only reason this used to be the case is because gay people couldn't fuck or they'd get arrested? Disease is only common when you can't get meds or tests, this is why it's common in poor nations too. These rates have been going down as acceptance grows, and as people learn to practice safe sex.


----------



## UtadaWasabi2 (May 29, 2022)

Can't wait for 
The Sacred Cow of Transexual - lmao i'm gonna get so much shit for this​Thread 20 years after this.


----------



## Basil Julep (May 29, 2022)

ManInTheBlarms said:


> Pure autism. You realize the only reason this used to be the case is because gay people couldn't fuck or they'd get arrested? Disease is only common when you can't get meds or tests, this is why it's common in poor nations too. These rates have been going down as acceptance grows, and as people learn to practice safe sex.


Safe sex? Gay men cannot be bothered to use condoms.



			https://archive.ph/gBZF8
		




			https://www.poz.com/article/serosorting-hiv-treatment-explain-declines-gay-mens-condom-use
		


Also a ton of people who say they consistently use condoms are actually lying. The real situation is so much worse than what these studies report.


----------



## Wormy (May 31, 2022)

Gays themselves aren't a problem. Gay Culture, however, is legit harmful and needs overhauling bad.


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (May 31, 2022)

Because leftist don't want to admit that everything they believe in is a load of crap in the religious right besides the stuff they were saying about d and d and heavy metal was ultimately correct


----------



## Kermit Jizz (May 31, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Gays themselves aren't a problem. Gay Culture, however, is legit harmful and needs overhauling bad.


What does this even mean? Where does gay culture come from if not gays? It didn't manifest from the void.

Yeah sure, every random dude who sucked a dick is not directly responsible for gay culture. But collectively every random dude who sucks dick makes gay culture. You cannot wholly decouple the two, especially when speaking on a social level.


----------



## smeckt (May 31, 2022)

ManInTheBlarms said:


> Pure autism. You realize the only reason this used to be the case is because gay people couldn't fuck or they'd get arrested? Disease is only common when you can't get meds or tests, this is why it's common in poor nations too. These rates have been going down as acceptance grows, and as people learn to practice safe sex.


Pure autism. You realise the latest disease has spread through pride sex events?


----------



## Wormy (May 31, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> Yeah sure, every random dude who sucked a dick is not directly responsible for gay culture.


That is exactly what I mean, slick. 

And I'm fucking done with this "social" level shit. Individualist from here on out. That's who I look out for. If it harms someone in my circle, I fight, but that's it. The rest of you can eat shit in Hell


Sargon's wife's son said:


> religious right besides the stuff they were saying about d and d and heavy metal was ultimately correct


So have you accepted Jesus Christ yet? You're saying they were correct about it, after all.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (May 31, 2022)

smeckt said:


> Pure autism. You realise the latest disease has spread through pride sex events?



They also played a major role in spreading the AIDS virus.

They have no excuse.  It's extremely easy to not get, and just as easy to not spread once you get it.  In fact, you have to be an absolute man whore in order to get it.  The only way an innocent person could get it was if it was someone getting a blood transfusion from someone with AIDS.  Gays do have a reputation for having way more sex partners than straights do.

Also, this:



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/patient-zero-and-the-early-days-of-hiv-aids.118860/


----------



## Ser Prize (May 31, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> They also played a major role in spreading the AIDS virus.
> 
> They have no excuse.  It's extremely easy to not get, and just as easy to not spread once you get it.  In fact, you have to be an absolute man whore in order to get it.  The only way an innocent person could get it was if it was someone getting a blood transfusion from someone with AIDS.  Gays do have a reputation for having way more sex partners than straights do.
> 
> ...


Don't forget that the legendary Stonewall Riots that jumpstarted the gay rights marches was about kids selling their bodies to older men.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jun 1, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> Don't forget that the legendary Stonewall Riots that jumpstarted the gay rights marches was about kids selling their bodies to older men.


Didn't jump-start it here. The struggle for gay "rights" was already a thing in the UK before stonewall. The organisation was more than happy to come along and claim credit for it afterwards, while inserting a bunch of tranny and not-so-subtle paedophile propaganda into everything, but we owe nothing to it.


----------



## Marcus Tullius Cicero (Jun 1, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> They also played a major role in spreading the AIDS virus.
> 
> They have no excuse.  It's extremely easy to not get, and just as easy to not spread once you get it.  In fact, you have to be an absolute man whore in order to get it.  The only way an innocent person could get it was if it was someone getting a blood transfusion from someone with AIDS.  Gays do have a reputation for having way more sex partners than straights do.


It doesn't help that some of them (how many I don't know) actually get-off to the idea of having it, as well as spreading it to others. What's more prevalent than that, though, is a related phenomenon where some with HIV don't consider it an issue worth discussing with whomever they're bedding that night. As medications meant to address the virus's symptoms have apparently advanced to the point that, so long as the meds are taken regularly, the chance of infection is supposedly nil. This "practically-full-proof" method has encouraged some to try and convince other homosexuals to be with them, regardless of the fact that they're infected.

I would think that having a life-threatening STD would preclude me from ever having sex with anyone again, but I guess not.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 1, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> What does this even mean? Where does gay culture come from if not gays? It didn't manifest from the void.
> 
> Yeah sure, every random dude who sucked a dick is not directly responsible for gay culture. But collectively every random dude who sucks dick makes gay culture. You cannot wholly decouple the two, especially when speaking on a social level.


I have to agree with the first dude, because sodomites exist in every culture but not every culture has the public, decadent hedonistic death-worshipping mentality of Modern Western sodomites.

Your average manly Greek spornosexual would have absolute contempt for the effeminate American homosexual who has no wife and children, no love for his polis and his people’s traditions, sleeps around instead of commuting to his eromenos, and destroys his body with drugs instead of building it into a powerful war machine at the gymnasium.

Make Homosexuality Great Again


Edit: not the pederasty part
More like sending a Sacred Band of San Francisco to fight the Chinese


----------



## Abracadabra (Jun 2, 2022)

Isn’t it a little faggy to be too obsessed with faggots? Anyway.

I’m all for making homosexuals as visible as possible in society, whether through legalizing gay marriage or normalizing their participation in broader communities. If all else, this actually discourages the pedophilia and pederasty that can and does arise in the gay community since homosexuals are then scrutinized as much as your neighbors.

Besides, isn’t pedophilia and pederasty instead a major problem when homosexuality is forced to flourish underground? Islamic communities, for instance.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 2, 2022)

Abracadabra said:


> Isn’t it a little faggy to be too obsessed with faggots? Anyway.
> 
> I’m all for making homosexuals as visible as possible in society, whether through legalizing gay marriage or normalizing their participation in broader communities. If all else, this actually discourages the pedophilia and pederasty that can and does arise in the gay community since homosexuals are then scrutinized as much as your neighbors.
> 
> Besides, isn’t pedophilia and pederasty instead a major problem when homosexuality is forced to flourish underground? Islamic communities, for instance.


There are two kinds of Far Right
Homosexuals
Closeted homosexuals


----------



## DenseDeerFather (Jun 9, 2022)

Oh hey look. A thread about the gays 

Personally I'm completely indifferent to them. I look at homosexuality the same way, I look at heterosexuality. Usually boring and mundane. 

Most gays, I've met irl are boring normal people. 

With that said. Holy shit internet gayness just seems to be the hub for really annoying stuff like the twink stereotypes getting fetishized (thanks, James Charles), horny furries and annoying gender confused teenage girls/male feminists who call themselves Trans. 

It kinda bleeds into gay this and gay that as if being gay is some sort of cult. 

While I'm at it, fuck pride month and pride parades.  

I feel like a lot of this hurts the boring normie fags, quiet as they are. 

Besides. it's the enbies that get my piss boiling. Fuck that shit too BTW


----------



## Jetpack Himmler (Jun 9, 2022)

DenseDeerFather said:


> While I'm at it, fuck pride month and pride parades.


Pride Month is a completely hollow and meaningless "holiday" when you look past the rainbow corporate logos. As commercialized as Christmas, Easter, and Halloween are, Pride takes it to a much higher level where the corporations use the LGBT community as a shield from criticism of their shitty dealings (muh ESG score) and push their useless merchandise. It's amazing to witness how many of theses idiots fail to realize that they are being exploited.


----------



## Bum Driller (Jun 9, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> And you can make the calls that "SJWs" don't count as homosexuals because...?



Because absolute majority of SJW's are totally heterosexual people. It's the main reason why the movement is so strong; ideologically it attracts lots of young heterosexual women, and young heterosexual women attract young heterosexual men in turn. In contrast, alt-right and other right-wing movements don't attract lots of young heterosexual women, and thus they aren't so popular overall because it's women who attract men. Thus, your average right-wing party/group/whatever is a sausage fest filled with boomers, fatsos and the most unmanly of "men", and a handful of fat and/or ugly bee-queens.  



gang weeder said:


> Oy vey don't use morals as the basis of the argument! Well how can you have a problem with trannies or anything else then lol? If you're going to say "hurr no morals allowed?" You are sitting here pushing for your own view of morality yet respond with "don't use morals" if someone disagrees with you. Peak subversion. This is exactly how this ideology operates, oy vey don't force your morals on me goyim! Don't you know morals are bad! You're not allowed to have those, good people don't have moral judgments about things! Meanwhile you sit here passing moral judgment about faggotry and trying to tell other people that faggotry is good.



Morals has nothing do with why I support gays, but don't support the current transmania. I know some gay people IRL, and they are all completely decent and nice people. Trans people on the other hand are almost always batshit-insane. I don't want the society to bow to delusions of batshit-insane people, and I couldn't care less what other people want to fuck, as long as everything happens between consenting adults.



gang weeder said:


> Some more reasons why "muh closed door" is a retarded line.
> 
> 1. Quick thought experiment, you can pick one of two communities to live in. Community A is 100% faggots. You and your wife might be straight but literally every other person your children interacts with will be a faggot. All of the other children in this community (let's assume somehow there is a normal amount of children, it's a hypothetical) are being raised by faggots and taught that it's normal to have 2 dads. Nothing illegal ever happens and your kids don't ever have to actually see the ass sex, so it's all muh closed doors, but it's still 100% fags. Community B is 100% heteros and bans faggotry.
> 
> ...



You must be one of the most violently closeted homosexuals I've ever come across. Nothing else than utter self-hatred explains this vitriol.



gang weeder said:


> Appealing to the behavior of animals is also a silly argument. I agree that appeals to muh normality are not good arguments. In this case I was just pointing out that, given that such an appeal had been made, ass sex is not a normal behavior anyways. In the sense that the average person does not engage in it.



"Heterosexual anal intercourse (HAI) is not an uncommon behavior with 36% of women and 44% of men 25–44 years old in the United States reporting ever having HAI in their lifetime (1). There is evidence that the prevalence of HAI may be increasing in recent years, which may be due to a true increase in the behavior over time or heterosexuals becoming more comfortable reporting the behavior"

So, in essence you're incorrect. Average people do engage in ass sex.


----------



## Narcotics (Jun 9, 2022)

For me, there's 2 types, there's the homosexuals, then there's the faggots.
The homo is a normal, average person that happens to be attracted to people of their same sex, they go on with their lives, they don't make being homo their only notable aspect of their personality, maybe they're into weird fetish shit, but they keep it to themselves and adults only.  A normal person with a different sex preference than usual.
Then there's the faggot, the faggot needs to let everyone know they're faggots, they have to let you know how faggy they are all the time, they may be obnoxious, irritating, insufferable, but at the top of all, and most importantly, they're faggots, you have to be careful with what you say around the faggot, for you may say something the faggot finds offensive and then you'll be shit on by the faggot and the rest of their faggot friends and orbiters. The faggot openly admits being into weird shit with no kind of shame, in fact, they look to spread their degeneracy to others.

Then there's the trannies, enbies, and whatever made up shit white women made up to pretend feeling special.


----------



## DenseDeerFather (Jun 9, 2022)

Jetpack Himmler said:


> Pride Month is a completely hollow and meaningless "holiday" when you look past the rainbow corporate logos. As commercialized as Christmas, Easter, and Halloween are, Pride takes it to a much higher level where the corporations use the LGBT community as a shield from criticism of their shitty dealings (muh ESG score) and push their useless merchandise. It's amazing to witness how many of theses idiots fail to realize that they are being exploited.


It's high key hypocritical when they act like they see through it but then screech "UwU pride" or "Trans visibility day" 

It's virtue signaling bullshit and people tend to be continually obnoxious about it. And it fucks over the boring normal gays.


----------



## gang weeder (Jun 9, 2022)

> Morals has nothing do with why I support gays, but don't support the current transmania. I know some gay people IRL, and they are all completely decent and nice people. Trans people on the other hand are almost always batshit-insane. I don't want the society to bow to delusions of batshit-insane people, and I couldn't care less what other people want to fuck, as long as everything happens between consenting adults.



And how exactly do you know fags are "decent and nice" without referencing morals? Kek.



> You must be one of the most violently closeted homosexuals I've ever come across. Nothing else than utter self-hatred explains this vitriol.










> "Heterosexual anal intercourse (HAI) is not an uncommon behavior with 36% of women and 44% of men 25–44 years old in the United States reporting ever having HAI in their lifetime (1). There is evidence that the prevalence of HAI may be increasing in recent years, which may be due to a true increase in the behavior over time or heterosexuals becoming more comfortable reporting the behavior"
> 
> So, in essence you're incorrect. Average people do engage in ass sex.



Wild degeneracy and porn obsession has caused people to normalize anal sex far more than in the past, that is true. Good point.


----------



## Marley Rathbone (Jun 13, 2022)

No one needs to needs to justify being ant-gay agenda because of religion, or even logic.  

Gaydom is simply disgusting, and that is all the justification necessary.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 13, 2022)

Marley Rathbone said:


> Gaydom is simply disgusting, and that is all the justification necessary.


I find brussel sprouts disgusting too, but do you see me campaigning to have eating them punished by law?


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jun 13, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> I find brussel sprouts disgusting too, but do you see me campaigning to have eating them punished by law?


I'd support that campaign. Tiny, degenerate cabbages should be purged from the earth.


----------



## Marley Rathbone (Jun 13, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> I find brussel sprouts disgusting too, but do you see me campaigning to have eating them punished by law?


----------



## Wormy (Jun 13, 2022)

Marley Rathbone said:


> View attachment 3385597


Well then, this has given me something to think about...


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jun 19, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> I find brussel sprouts disgusting too, but do you see me campaigning to have eating them punished by law?


Is it okay if I rally for the banning of Wasabi?

But really, there's probably a cult that outlaws the consumption of Brussel sprouts like how Muslim countries ban the consumption of pork and alcohol.


----------

